# NF Giveaway's Thread V5



## Juli (Mar 12, 2012)

*NF Giveaway's Thread V5*

Rules​1. No taking more then *3* items at a time. One set counts as two items so remember that when grabbing. If more is taken then three one or however many will be deleted from your post.

2. Don't spam the thread. If you want something specific go to a shop or ask for it in the .

3. You must wait *24 hours* meaning 1 whole day to grab other stuff. If you do not wait the 24 hour limit then your post will be deleted. 

4. If someone took an item but hasn't used it within 48 hours then you're free to grab it. 

5. When taking something make sure you only quote what you are taking and not the whole post. 

6. Post your work and your work only. I don't care if you say to rep and credit the person who made it. If you didn't make it then you shouldn't be posting it. Thieving others work could result in a ban.

7. Don't spam. 

If you dont want to see me coming in the thread and saying stuff then follow the rules and that wont happen. its just that simple.  


Have fun and happy shopping 

Link to old thread​


----------



## Soul King (Mar 12, 2012)

Taking for another forum, can I have it in 150x200

Thank you.


----------



## Stripes (Mar 12, 2012)

*//TRAFALGAR LAW\\*








*((please cred & +rep))*


first post in the new thread, sweet. ​


----------



## Soul King (Mar 12, 2012)

Stripes said:


> *//TRAFALGAR LAW\\*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Taking!


----------



## andrea (Mar 12, 2012)

Ooh, new thread 
Reposting some stuff from the old one that was never claimed.
Just rep if taking, and no stocks or resizes, sorry.


​


----------



## Scizor (Mar 12, 2012)

*@Skywalker:*

​
Rep (you already did) cred, please



Soul King said:


> Taking for another forum, can I have it in 150x200
> 
> Thank you.



​
Rep and cred, please


----------



## Billie (Mar 12, 2012)

*Rep if Taking*

​


----------



## Bonney (Mar 12, 2012)

Stripes said:


> *//TRAFALGAR LAW\\*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Holy shit, awesome stuff Stripes. Taking.


----------



## Brox (Mar 12, 2012)

Stripes said:


> ​



taking

do you have it in quadratic shape?


----------



## Synn (Mar 12, 2012)

Rep if taking



​


----------



## Synn (Mar 12, 2012)

Rep if taking



​


----------



## Synn (Mar 12, 2012)

Rep if taking


​


----------



## kyochi (Mar 12, 2012)

thanks, Synn :')


----------



## Synn (Mar 12, 2012)

Rep if taking


​


----------



## Billie (Mar 12, 2012)

*Rep if Taking*

​


----------



## Hero (Mar 12, 2012)

I just realized this is a new thread


----------



## Synn (Mar 12, 2012)

Rep if taking


​


----------



## Billie (Mar 12, 2012)

*Rep if Taking*

​


----------



## Hitomi (Mar 12, 2012)

;;;;;

rep only~​


----------



## kyochi (Mar 12, 2012)

Joo said:
			
		

>



Editing my last post.


----------



## Sillay (Mar 12, 2012)

Snow Princess said:


> rep only~​



I have to spread, though it shouldn't take long


----------



## Maria Antonia (Mar 12, 2012)

Hero said:


>



Lovely :33
Rep is on the way!


----------



## Zoan Marco (Mar 12, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if Taking*
> ​



Taking, resize please.


----------



## Muse (Mar 12, 2012)

*Just rep if taking :3*


​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Muse (Mar 12, 2012)

*Just Rep~*


​


----------



## Demetrius (Mar 12, 2012)

taking,             ty


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 12, 2012)

Brandy this is so pretty taking


----------



## mali (Mar 12, 2012)

Muse said:


> *Just Rep~*
> 
> 
> [/CENTE]​




Taking and repping after 24 ​


----------



## Vampire Princess (Mar 12, 2012)

Snow Princess said:


> ;[
> rep only~​



Taking, thanks!


----------



## Stripes (Mar 12, 2012)

b?ckdich said:


> taking
> 
> do you have it in quadratic shape?





Did a resize and had to cup the corner for quality, hope this will do?


----------



## Brox (Mar 12, 2012)

Stripes said:


> Did a resize and had to cup the corner for quality, hope this will do?



alright, thank you.


----------



## lacey (Mar 13, 2012)

I have to spread first, hopefully it won't take long. But I'll be taking this.


Taking this too. You've been repped. 


Taking. You've been repped.


----------



## Stripes (Mar 13, 2012)

*//Last Trafalgar Law Batch\\*









*((please cred & +rep))*​


----------



## Stripes (Mar 13, 2012)

Snagging this of course. Gave you love +rep~


----------



## Soul King (Mar 13, 2012)

Muse said:


> *Just rep if taking :3*
> ​



1st one: Taking, can I have it in 150x150
2nd one: Taking, can I have the stock?

Thank you!



Stripes said:


> *//Last Trafalgar Law Batch\\*
> 
> 
> 
> *((please cred & +rep))*​



Taking, thanks Stripes!  I have to spread though.


----------



## willyvereb (Mar 13, 2012)

Some Chrome Shelled Regios avatars I made a long time ago:



Feel free to take them. I can also add borders for the avatars that still lack them. They're rather old so they're only available in 125x125 size, though.


----------



## Muse (Mar 13, 2012)

Soul King said:


> 1st one: Taking, can I have it in 150x150
> 2nd one: Taking, can I have the stock?
> 
> Thank you!






&


----------



## Dei (Mar 13, 2012)

​
_Rep if taking~_


----------



## Zoan Marco (Mar 13, 2012)

Taking thanks.


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 13, 2012)

JUST REP PLEASE



​


----------



## Soul King (Mar 13, 2012)

Muse said:


> &



Thanks, Muse!


----------



## luminaeus (Mar 13, 2012)

Kelsey said:


> JUST REP PLEASE
> 
> ​



May I see the stock? Will Rep


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 13, 2012)

Sasume Uchiha said:


> May I see the stock? Will Rep


----------



## luminaeus (Mar 13, 2012)

Thank you~


----------



## Synn (Mar 13, 2012)

Rep if taking



​


----------



## Taylor (Mar 13, 2012)

*Rep&credit*​


----------



## Prototype (Mar 13, 2012)

Kelsey said:


> JUST REP PLEASE
> ​



Taking, thank you.


----------



## Hitomi (Mar 14, 2012)

if you want border or re-size just ask. ;3

;;;;;

and rep only~​


----------



## Scizor (Mar 14, 2012)

​
Rep and cred if taking, please


----------



## Sera (Mar 14, 2012)

Scizor said:


> ​
> Rep and cred if taking, please



Stock please!


----------



## Billie (Mar 14, 2012)

*Rep if Taking*




​


----------



## Billie (Mar 14, 2012)

*Rep if Taking*




​

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Billie (Mar 14, 2012)

*Rep if Taking*




​

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Dei (Mar 14, 2012)

​
_Rep if taking~_


----------



## Billie (Mar 14, 2012)

*Rep if Taking*



​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zach (Mar 14, 2012)

Taking these 2.


----------



## Morphine (Mar 14, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if Taking*
> 
> ​



taking this thank you


----------



## Sunako (Mar 14, 2012)

*rep if taking please​


----------



## kyochi (Mar 14, 2012)

thank  you!


----------



## Salena (Mar 14, 2012)

rep only
if you want a border or a resize lmk


----------



## kyochi (Mar 14, 2012)

Re-size please. :I 

Also, is this a guy ?


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 14, 2012)

^ yup but he is sooo straight


----------



## Taylor (Mar 14, 2012)

*Rep&credit*​


----------



## Billie (Mar 14, 2012)

*Rep if Taking*



​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Billie (Mar 14, 2012)

*Rep if Taking*





*Spoiler*: _Naruto Manga Spoiler_ 







​


----------



## Mirrow (Mar 14, 2012)

Salena said:


> rep only
> if you want a border or a resize lmk



Taking this, can I get a 150x150 version as well as a 150x200 version - both with a black/white border?



Joo said:


> *Rep if Taking*
> 
> 
> ​



Also taking this  Can I get a 150x200 version?


----------



## santanico (Mar 14, 2012)




----------



## Salena (Mar 14, 2012)

Doctor said:


> Taking this, can I get a 150x150 version as well as a 150x200 version - both with a black/white border?


 



kyochi said:


> Re-size please. :I
> 
> Also, is this a guy ?


yeah


----------



## Raiden (Mar 14, 2012)

Muse said:


> *Just Rep~*
> ​



Taking this.


----------



## Kαrin (Mar 15, 2012)

^ Taking this.


----------



## Billie (Mar 15, 2012)

*Rep if Taking*





​

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Billie (Mar 15, 2012)

Doctor said:


> Also taking this  Can I get a 150x200 version?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Synn (Mar 15, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if Taking*
> 
> 
> ​



Stock please :33


----------



## Billie (Mar 15, 2012)

Synn said:


> Stock please :33


----------



## zetzume (Mar 15, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if Taking*
> 
> 
> 
> ​



Taking. <3


----------



## Synn (Mar 15, 2012)

Thanks :33                 .


----------



## Distance (Mar 15, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if Taking*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



taking, gotta spread+


----------



## Emo_Princess (Mar 15, 2012)

Starr said:


>




Taking.


----------



## Necessary Evil (Mar 15, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if Taking*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Taking, thanks _Joo_.

Is it also possible to provide me with a link of the stock ?


----------



## Morphine (Mar 15, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if Taking*
> 
> 
> 
> ​



taking this thank you
need to spread but rep will be given


----------



## Billie (Mar 15, 2012)

Necessary Evil said:


> Taking, thanks _Joo_.
> 
> Is it also possible to provide me with a link of the stock ?


----------



## andrea (Mar 15, 2012)

Naruto Manga Spoilers


*Spoiler*: __ 



Do not wear until Sunday
Keep spoiler tags


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Mar 15, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if Taking*



ill take this.


----------



## Liverbird (Mar 15, 2012)

Deiboom said:


> ​
> _Rep if taking~_


Taking, resize and stock please?


Joo said:


> *Rep if Taking*
> 
> ​



Taking, stock please?


----------



## Billie (Mar 15, 2012)

Liverbird said:


> Taking, stock please?


----------



## santanico (Mar 15, 2012)

taking this one, thanks hun


----------



## Dei (Mar 15, 2012)

Liverbird said:


> Taking, resize and stock please?
> 
> 
> Taking, stock please?




Stock


----------



## Lmao (Mar 15, 2012)

​


----------



## Liverbird (Mar 15, 2012)

Deiboom said:


> Stock



Thanks 

Will use soon.


----------



## Billie (Mar 15, 2012)

*Rep if Taking*



​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lacey (Mar 15, 2012)

Holy fuck. I have to spread some rep around first before I can rep you again, but I'd like to take these.

Is it possible to get a black/white border around them?


----------



## Billie (Mar 15, 2012)

♥ Comatose ♥ said:


> Holy fuck. I have to spread some rep around first before I can rep you again, but I'd like to take these.
> 
> Is it possible to get a black/white border around them?


----------



## lacey (Mar 15, 2012)

Thank you so much. <3


----------



## Misao (Mar 15, 2012)

​


----------



## Scizor (Mar 15, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Naruto ep. 254 GIFs_ 













Rep and cred if taking, please
I've posted these in the shippuden GIFs thread too, so if anyone wants any of these, you can claim them either here or in the shippuden GIFs thread.


----------



## Synn (Mar 15, 2012)

Rep if taking



​


----------



## Billie (Mar 15, 2012)

*Rep if Taking*


​


----------



## Necessary Evil (Mar 15, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if Taking*
> 
> 
> ​



Taking these, will rep when able to.


----------



## Santoryu (Mar 15, 2012)

which anime is this                    ?


----------



## Billie (Mar 15, 2012)

Santoryu said:


> which anime is this                    ?



Ano Natsu de Matteru


----------



## Emo_Princess (Mar 15, 2012)

Taking. :33


----------



## Synn (Mar 15, 2012)

Rep if taking



​


----------



## Billie (Mar 15, 2012)

*Rep if Taking*

​


----------



## Synn (Mar 15, 2012)

Rep if taking



​

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Vash (Mar 15, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Trans_ 








​


----------



## Scizor (Mar 15, 2012)

​
Rep if taking, please


----------



## kyochi (Mar 15, 2012)

thank you all; must spread for you Jo


----------



## Maria Antonia (Mar 15, 2012)

Okie dokie, here I go... I'm new to this.



Just rep.


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 16, 2012)

Jak said:


> *Spoiler*: _Trans_
> 
> 
> 
> ​


Adorable. 

There is your rep.


----------



## Soul King (Mar 16, 2012)

Lmao said:


> ​



Sweeet, taking. By any chance, do you have a sig to make it look good.


----------



## Palpatine (Mar 16, 2012)

Jak said:


> *Spoiler*: _Trans_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: _Trans_ 





Taking. Reps


----------



## Nim (Mar 16, 2012)

​


----------



## VoDe (Mar 16, 2012)

prunelle said:


> ​



150x150 Pl0x. :33


----------



## Billie (Mar 16, 2012)

*Rep if Taking

* 

​


----------



## Misao (Mar 16, 2012)

VoDe said:


> 150x150 Pl0x. :33



There you go


----------



## Synn (Mar 16, 2012)

Rep if taking




​


----------



## Synn (Mar 16, 2012)

Rep if taking



​


----------



## Whitebeard (Mar 16, 2012)

Taking, thanks.


----------



## mali (Mar 16, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if Taking
> 
> * ​



Taking and repped


----------



## Taylor (Mar 16, 2012)

*Rep&credit*​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brox (Mar 16, 2012)

Synn said:


> ​



taking this one.


----------



## zetzume (Mar 16, 2012)

Synn said:


> Rep if taking
> .
> 
> ​



Takings. thank you. <3


----------



## Hitomi (Mar 16, 2012)

Synn said:


> Rep if taking
> 
> 
> ​


can I have the stocks please?


----------



## Dei (Mar 16, 2012)

_rep if taking~_


----------



## Sherlōck (Mar 17, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if Taking*
> 
> ​





Lmao said:


> ​



Taking. Thanks.


----------



## Sunako (Mar 17, 2012)

yes of course my dear horse. taking this :d


----------



## Billie (Mar 17, 2012)

*Rep if Taking*



​


----------



## Hitomi (Mar 17, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if Taking*
> 
> ​


taking, thanks.


----------



## Synn (Mar 17, 2012)

Snow Princess said:


> can I have the stocks please?


----------



## Bonney (Mar 17, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if Taking*
> 
> ​




Taking this thank you. Been waiting for a lightning gif sig.


----------



## Billie (Mar 17, 2012)

*Rep if Taking*



​


----------



## Scizor (Mar 17, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if Taking*
> 
> ​



Which anime is this from? =)


----------



## Billie (Mar 17, 2012)

Scizor said:


> Which anime is this from? =)



Hotarubi no Mori e


----------



## Scizor (Mar 17, 2012)

Joo said:


> Hotarubi no Mori e



Thank you.


----------



## Billie (Mar 17, 2012)

*Rep if Taking*


​


----------



## Synn (Mar 17, 2012)

Rep if taking


​


----------



## Billie (Mar 17, 2012)

*Rep if Taking*



​

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## kyochi (Mar 17, 2012)

Stock     ?


----------



## Muse (Mar 17, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if Taking*
> ​



Can I get these 150x150, please? :3


----------



## Billie (Mar 17, 2012)

kyochi said:


> Stock     ?





Muse said:


> Can I get these 150x150, please? :3


----------



## kyochi (Mar 17, 2012)

Unf  Thanks, you've been repped.


----------



## Muse (Mar 17, 2012)

Joo said:


>



Thanks!  I'm 24 hr'd but I'll rep asap, promise!


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 17, 2012)

>



150x150 please with dotted white borders


----------



## Billie (Mar 17, 2012)

Sayaka said:


> 150x150 please with dotted white borders


----------



## Synn (Mar 17, 2012)

Sayaka said:


> 150x150 please with dotted white borders


----------



## Stripes (Mar 17, 2012)

*//SUPERNATURAL\\*


 






*

((+rep & cred please))*

​


----------



## Billie (Mar 18, 2012)

*Rep if Taking*




​


----------



## Billie (Mar 18, 2012)

*Rep if Taking*




​


----------



## Billie (Mar 18, 2012)

*Rep if Taking*





​


----------



## Santoryu (Mar 18, 2012)

>



24'd, will rep later               =p


----------



## kyochi (Mar 18, 2012)

taking, must spread and stuff


----------



## Billie (Mar 18, 2012)

*Rep if Taking*



​


----------



## Billie (Mar 18, 2012)

*Rep if Taking*

​


----------



## Jaded Heart (Mar 18, 2012)

Rep if taking please c:

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Santoryu (Mar 18, 2012)

Who is this                                        ?


----------



## Katzuki (Mar 18, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if Taking*
> ​



150x200? ~


----------



## santanico (Mar 18, 2012)

kyochi said:


> taking, must spread and stuff



>___< I'm gonna use this if you don't


----------



## kyochi (Mar 18, 2012)

^ Hold your horses, Imma use it now  




			
				Joo said:
			
		

>



Taking.


----------



## Billie (Mar 18, 2012)

Katzuki said:


> 150x200? ~


----------



## Scizor (Mar 18, 2012)

​
Rep and cred if taking, please


----------



## Katzuki (Mar 18, 2012)

Thank you  : 3


----------



## lacey (Mar 18, 2012)

ane said:


>



Taking these. You've been repped.


----------



## Gold Roger (Mar 18, 2012)

Scizor said:


> ​
> Rep and cred if taking, please



Taking.


----------



## Sunako (Mar 18, 2012)

REP IF TAKING PLEASE​


----------



## Death Note (Mar 18, 2012)

Scizor said:


> ​
> Rep and cred if taking, please




Taking this one.  Thanks.


----------



## Scizor (Mar 18, 2012)

Sunako said:


> REP IF TAKING PLEASE​



Taking for use on another forum if that's ok
And stocks, please

Also, do you mind if I add a border to them?

Rep on the way


----------



## G (Mar 18, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if Taking*
> 
> ​



Taking this         .


----------



## Lmao (Mar 18, 2012)

​

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Sunako (Mar 18, 2012)

Scizor said:


> Taking for use on another forum if that's ok
> And stocks, please
> 
> Also, do you mind if I add a border to them?
> ...



I don't have them anymore, and yes do whatever you want with them


----------



## ℛei (Mar 18, 2012)

Jaded Heart said:


> Rep if taking please c:



Mine,thanks


----------



## Synn (Mar 18, 2012)

Rep if taking



​


----------



## Synn (Mar 18, 2012)

Rep if taking


​


----------



## Liverbird (Mar 18, 2012)

Synn said:


> Rep if taking
> 
> 
> ​



Taking. Resize, stock and where is it from?

Thanks.


----------



## Vice (Mar 18, 2012)

Scizor said:


> ​
> Rep and cred if taking, please





Lmao said:


> ​



Taking, thanks.


----------



## Synn (Mar 18, 2012)

Liverbird said:


> Taking. Resize, stock and where is it from?
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## Vash (Mar 18, 2012)

​


----------



## Vash (Mar 18, 2012)

​


----------



## Whitebeard (Mar 18, 2012)

Jak said:


> ​


taking, thank you.


----------



## Gold Roger (Mar 18, 2012)

Jak said:


> ​



Taking thanks.


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Mar 18, 2012)

Jak said:


> ​



Taking. Shall rep when able. :33


----------



## andrea (Mar 18, 2012)

Just rep


​

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Synn (Mar 18, 2012)

Rep if taking



​


----------



## Synn (Mar 18, 2012)

Rep if taking


​


----------



## Rima (Mar 18, 2012)

Synn said:


> Rep if taking
> 
> 
> ​



Taking. 

Please re-size


----------



## Synn (Mar 18, 2012)

Rima said:


> Taking.
> 
> Please re-size


----------



## Santoryu (Mar 18, 2012)

ty                                       .


----------



## Slacker (Mar 18, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if Taking*
> 
> 
> 
> ​



I'll take this two.


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Mar 19, 2012)

will take, thanks a lot

I'll crop it myself :33


----------



## zetzume (Mar 19, 2012)

Synn said:


> Rep if taking
> ​



taking. thank you.  <3


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Mar 19, 2012)

Synn said:


> Rep if taking
> ​



can i get this one smaller?


----------



## Synn (Mar 19, 2012)

cbark42 said:


> can i get this one smaller?





Also, why don't you join the senior member usergroup?


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Mar 19, 2012)

thanks.


> Also, why don't you join the senior member usergroup?



dont what that is.


----------



## Synn (Mar 19, 2012)

cbark42 said:


> dont what that is.



Go here: 

Join the group called "Senior Members" and wait for approval. You'll have a 150x150 avatar instead of that junior sized one.


----------



## Mochi (Mar 19, 2012)

Synn said:


> Rep if taking
> 
> 
> ​



Can I use this on a different forum, please?


----------



## Synn (Mar 19, 2012)

Merrymaus said:


> Can I use this on a different forum, please?



Sure          . :33


----------



## Gold Roger (Mar 19, 2012)

Jak said:


> ​



Taking. 

btw do you have the stock?


----------



## Lucrecia (Mar 19, 2012)

Lysandra said:


> Just rep
> ​



I'll take these. Can you resize them 150x150 please


----------



## andrea (Mar 19, 2012)

Lucrecia said:


> I'll take these. Can you resize them 150x150 please


----------



## Santí (Mar 19, 2012)

Generic Super-Tard claiming quality avi.


----------



## Lucrecia (Mar 19, 2012)

Lysandra said:


>



Thank you <3


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Mar 19, 2012)

taking      .


----------



## Vash (Mar 19, 2012)

Inuyasha said:


> Taking.
> 
> btw do you have the stock?



Yep:


----------



## kyochi (Mar 19, 2012)

Princess Bubblegum ?  Yes please


----------



## Synn (Mar 19, 2012)

Rep if taking



​


----------



## Vash (Mar 19, 2012)

​


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Mar 19, 2012)

Jak said:


> ​



YES. TAKING.

Like before, I shall +rep when I am available to.


----------



## kyochi (Mar 19, 2012)

this is the most glorious avatar that has been posted since version 5 started *o* MINE FOREVER !


----------



## Mochi (Mar 19, 2012)

Synn said:


> Sure          . :33



Yay! Thanks! :33


----------



## Billie (Mar 19, 2012)

*Rep if Taking*

​


----------



## Mochi (Mar 19, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if Taking*​



Taking


----------



## Morphine (Mar 19, 2012)

taking this thank you


----------



## Synn (Mar 19, 2012)

Rep if taking




​


----------



## Santí (Mar 19, 2012)

Yes   sir.


----------



## lacey (Mar 19, 2012)

Taking. You've been repped.



Taking these two as well. You've been repped.


----------



## Misao (Mar 20, 2012)

​

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Billie (Mar 20, 2012)

prunelle said:


> ​



Taking and Rep.


----------



## Santoryu (Mar 20, 2012)

which anime is this                               ?


----------



## Kαrin (Mar 20, 2012)

prunelle said:


> ​



Taking this.


----------



## ℛei (Mar 20, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if Taking*
> 
> [​







prunelle said:


> ​



Taking these ones.Thanks


----------



## Soul King (Mar 20, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if Taking*
> 
> ​



 Taking for another forum, can I have them in 150x200


----------



## Billie (Mar 20, 2012)

*Rep if Taking*



​

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## blue♥ (Mar 20, 2012)

No one's taken this? 

OMFG YES PLEASE.


----------



## G (Mar 20, 2012)

taking           .


----------



## Misao (Mar 20, 2012)

Santoryu said:


> which anime is this                               ?



Not from an anime it's original fan art. .


----------



## Ghost (Mar 20, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if Taking*
> 
> 
> ​



Taking.


----------



## andrea (Mar 20, 2012)

Just rep 


​

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Billie (Mar 20, 2012)

*Rep if Taking*

​


----------



## andrea (Mar 21, 2012)

Couple of sigs. Rep&cred if using


----------



## Stripes (Mar 21, 2012)

ane said:


> ​



ASFVWDBVHIEWVNEQKVN!!!

Totally taking. You get all my +rep; all of it.


----------



## Billie (Mar 21, 2012)

*Rep if Taking.*






*Spoiler*: _Bleach Manga Spoiler!_

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Vash (Mar 21, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if Taking.*
> 
> 
> ​



Taking, thanks.


----------



## Synn (Mar 21, 2012)

Rep if taking


​


----------



## fraj (Mar 21, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if Taking*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Taking, and also stocks for them please. Thanks


----------



## Billie (Mar 21, 2012)

*Rep if Taking.*



​


----------



## Billie (Mar 21, 2012)

*Rep if Taking.*

​



fraj said:


> Taking, and also stocks for them please. Thanks


----------



## kyochi (Mar 21, 2012)

taking, thanks


----------



## Hero (Mar 21, 2012)

Sunako said:


> ​
> 
> 
> REP IF TAKING PLEASE


 



Synn said:


> Rep if taking
> 
> ​ ​




Taking both​


----------



## Kazuhiro (Mar 22, 2012)

Sunako said:


> *rep if taking please​



OMG!  Taking! <3

Have a 200x200 version?


----------



## santanico (Mar 22, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Naruto manga spoiler_


----------



## Hitomi (Mar 22, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if Taking*
> 
> ​


Taking!


----------



## Billie (Mar 22, 2012)

*Rep if Taking.*



​


----------



## Billie (Mar 22, 2012)

*Rep if Taking.*



​


----------



## Billie (Mar 22, 2012)

*Rep if Taking.*

​


----------



## Hitomi (Mar 22, 2012)

;;;;

rep only~​


----------



## Hitomi (Mar 22, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if Taking.*
> 
> ​


can I have the stock for these three? 
I'll rep you for them when I spread rep!


----------



## Billie (Mar 22, 2012)

Snow Princess said:


> can I have the stock for these three?
> I'll rep you for them when I spread rep!


----------



## Emo_Princess (Mar 22, 2012)

Starr said:


> *Spoiler*: _Naruto manga spoiler_



Taking. :33 
Gotta spread.


----------



## Santoryu (Mar 22, 2012)

>



Taking.

Which anime is the first one from?


----------



## Billie (Mar 22, 2012)

Santoryu said:


> Taking.
> 
> Which anime is the first one from?


: The last Dark (Movie)


----------



## Sunako (Mar 22, 2012)

Kazuhiro said:


> OMG!  Taking! <3
> 
> Have a 200x200 version?


----------



## santanico (Mar 22, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if Taking.*
> 
> [ ​



Taking thank you


----------



## kyochi (Mar 22, 2012)

Joo said:
			
		

>



taking, thanks


----------



## lacey (Mar 22, 2012)

Taking. You've been repped.


----------



## andrea (Mar 22, 2012)

JUST REP

​


----------



## Soul King (Mar 22, 2012)

Snow Princess said:


> rep only~​



Taking can I have all them in 150x200


----------



## Zephyr (Mar 22, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if Taking.*​


taking this one


----------



## Billie (Mar 23, 2012)

*Rep if Taking.*





*Spoiler*: _Naruto Manga Spoiler!_

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Emo_Princess (Mar 23, 2012)

Videl. 
Taking. :33


----------



## Bonney (Mar 23, 2012)

Lysandra said:


> JUST REP
> ​



Taking. 



Joo said:


> *Rep if Taking.*
> 
> 
> ​



Also Taking

I've repped you Joo. 24'd after that though, will rep you Lysandra when I can


----------



## Velocity (Mar 23, 2012)

Ooh, I like this one. Can you make it a 150x200 version, please?


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Mar 23, 2012)

Lysandra said:


> JUST REP​



Very nice. Taking.


----------



## Basilikos (Mar 23, 2012)

Stock, please.


----------



## Distance (Mar 23, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if Taking.*
> 
> ​



i'll take this. +reps


----------



## Leon (Mar 23, 2012)

Rep & Credit.


----------



## Lmao (Mar 23, 2012)

​


----------



## StrawHatPirate (Mar 23, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if Taking.*
> 
> 
> ​



Taking, repped.


----------



## Whitebeard (Mar 23, 2012)

Lmao said:


> ​



Taking, will definitely rep you for this


----------



## kyochi (Mar 23, 2012)

taking this pretty young thing


----------



## Raiden (Mar 23, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if Taking*
> ​ [/CENTER]



Gonna take this.


----------



## Hitomi (Mar 23, 2012)

Soul King said:


> Taking can I have all them in 150x200


sure 

;;


----------



## Vampire Princess (Mar 23, 2012)

Lysandra said:


> JUST REP
> ​



Stock please?


----------



## Soul King (Mar 23, 2012)

Snow Princess said:


> sure
> 
> ;;



Using for another forum, thank you!


----------



## Kαrin (Mar 24, 2012)

Taking these :33 Need to spread.


----------



## andrea (Mar 24, 2012)

Vampire Princess said:


> Stock please?


----------



## Synn (Mar 24, 2012)

Rep if taking



​

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Judecious (Mar 24, 2012)

Synn said:


> Rep if taking
> 
> 
> ​



150x200 please


----------



## Psychic (Mar 25, 2012)

ane said:


>


Taking and repped!


----------



## Dei (Mar 25, 2012)

_Rep if taking~_

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Synn (Mar 25, 2012)

Judecious said:


> 150x200 please


----------



## Synn (Mar 25, 2012)

Rep if taking



​


----------



## Synn (Mar 25, 2012)

Rep if taking





​

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Sunako (Mar 25, 2012)

rep if taking please ​


----------



## kyochi (Mar 25, 2012)

Synn said:
			
		

>



Is there any way for you to re-size these please?


----------



## Synn (Mar 25, 2012)

kyochi said:


> Is there any way for you to re-size these please?


----------



## kyochi (Mar 25, 2012)

thank you


----------



## ℛei (Mar 25, 2012)

Synn said:


> Rep if taking
> 
> 
> ​



Mine thanks


----------



## andrea (Mar 25, 2012)

Synn said:


> Rep if taking
> 
> 
> ​



Is this Jennifer Lawrence? 
Taking


----------



## Synn (Mar 25, 2012)

Lysandra said:


> Is this Jennifer Lawrence?



Yes :33          .


----------



## Billie (Mar 25, 2012)

*Rep if taking*


​

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Synn (Mar 25, 2012)

Rep if taking



​


----------



## Muse (Mar 25, 2012)

Synn said:


> Rep if taking
> 
> 
> ​



yes thank you 

24 hr'd but i'll rep asap ;3


----------



## Anarch (Mar 25, 2012)

Synn said:


> Rep if taking
> 
> 
> ​



Taking thanks


----------



## Synn (Mar 25, 2012)

Rep if taking



​

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Synn (Mar 25, 2012)

Rep if taking



​

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## kyochi (Mar 25, 2012)

taking, must spread


----------



## Santoryu (Mar 25, 2012)

taking                                                .


----------



## Synn (Mar 25, 2012)

Rep if taking



​


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 25, 2012)

Synn said:


> Rep if taking
> 
> 
> ​


I'll be taking this.


----------



## Billie (Mar 25, 2012)

*Rep if taking*





​


----------



## Santoryu (Mar 25, 2012)

taking, need to spread                          .


----------



## Sillay (Mar 25, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks  I'll try to spread so I can rep more than once, since I took three.


----------



## Hitomi (Mar 25, 2012)

;;;

rep only~​


----------



## santanico (Mar 25, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> 
> 
> ​



Taking mako


----------



## lacey (Mar 25, 2012)

Taking. You've been repped.



Also taking. You've been repped.


----------



## zetzume (Mar 26, 2012)

Synn said:


> Rep if taking
> 
> ​



taking. <3 <3
mustspread and other.


----------



## Dei (Mar 26, 2012)

_Rep if taking~_


----------



## Billie (Mar 26, 2012)

*Rep if taking*

​


----------



## santanico (Mar 26, 2012)

Oohhh taking this too


----------



## fraj (Mar 26, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> ​



Taking please, may I have the original stock as well please if it isn't this bright red haha. will spread rep and rep you again.




Starr said:


> Oohhh taking this too



and damnit starr you beat me to it!!


----------



## Dei (Mar 26, 2012)

_Rep if taking~_


----------



## Billie (Mar 26, 2012)

*Rep if taking*

​


----------



## Billie (Mar 26, 2012)

*Rep if taking*

​

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Sherlōck (Mar 26, 2012)

Taking these.


----------



## VoDe (Mar 26, 2012)

Some random avatars.
*Rep if taking*




​


----------



## Ace (Mar 26, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> 
> ​



Taking this.

Edit: Need to spread first.


----------



## Santoryu (Mar 26, 2012)

>



Heeeeawwwwwwww.


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 26, 2012)

VoDe said:


> Some random avatars.
> *Rep if taking*
> 
> 
> ...


Mine.  Done taking stuff for awhile.


----------



## Sunako (Mar 26, 2012)

omg I'm taking this


----------



## Dei (Mar 26, 2012)

_rep if taking~_


----------



## Misao (Mar 26, 2012)

​

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## kyochi (Mar 26, 2012)

prunelle said:
			
		

>



thanks! 
but I can't rep you for some reason  I will do so as soon as I can


----------



## Synn (Mar 26, 2012)

kyochi said:


> but I can't rep you for some reason  I will do so as soon as I can



Right-click on the rep scale, open in a new tab or copy link location and paste it into the url bar.


----------



## kyochi (Mar 26, 2012)

omg, done  thank you Synn 

dumb NF making me do things the long way


----------



## Chronos (Mar 26, 2012)

prunelle said:


> ​



Taking this


----------



## santanico (Mar 26, 2012)

damn you! taking thanks :3


----------



## Soul King (Mar 26, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Taking, can I have them in 150x200?


----------



## Dei (Mar 26, 2012)

_Rep if taking~_


----------



## Jaded Heart (Mar 26, 2012)

--

and here's the stock for the red/white NaruSasu avatar in case anyone wants it as well:



(:

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## santanico (Mar 26, 2012)

taking, and some advice, photobucket won't last long, you'll use up the bandwidth =/


----------



## Jaded Heart (Mar 26, 2012)

Starr said:


> taking, and some advice, photobucket won't last long, you'll use up the bandwidth =/



Thanks, I've been trying to figure out where else to store all my photos etc. but haven't decided where to put most of them, sadly. ;__;
I don't have too terribly many though, and Photobucket has worked for me so far (I've been using it for 4+ years).


----------



## Bonney (Mar 27, 2012)

prunelle said:


> ​



Taking. Thank you


----------



## andrea (Mar 27, 2012)

Jaded Heart said:


> Thanks, I've been trying to figure out where else to store all my photos etc. but haven't decided where to put most of them, sadly. ;__;
> I don't have too terribly many though, and Photobucket has worked for me so far (I've been using it for 4+ years).



Store them using photobucket and upload them to imgur or something and use those links here instead. It's what I do.


----------



## Dei (Mar 27, 2012)

_Rep if taking~_


----------



## Sahyks (Mar 27, 2012)

Deiboom said:


> _Rep if taking~_



Taking.

Would you mind re-sizing to 150x150?


----------



## lacey (Mar 27, 2012)

150x150 please? You've been repped.


May I have the stock for this?


----------



## Synn (Mar 27, 2012)

Rep if taking


​


----------



## Ana (Mar 27, 2012)

Synn said:


> Rep if taking
> 
> ​



MUHAHAHA!! 

love you, taking


----------



## Santí (Mar 27, 2012)

I'll be taking this.


----------



## blue♥ (Mar 27, 2012)

Snow Princess said:


> rep only~​



Taking. Is this from anything or just random art?


Taking. Is this from something?


----------



## Dei (Mar 27, 2012)

Sahyks said:


> Taking.
> 
> Would you mind re-sizing to 150x150?







♥ Comatose ♥ said:


> 150x150 please? You've been repped.


----------



## Misao (Mar 27, 2012)

blue♥ said:


> Taking. Is this from something?



Yes it's from a series. Axis Powers Hetalia and she is Seychelles. 

Click  for the artist who made it.


----------



## Demon Lord (Mar 27, 2012)

My old Undertaker set, I coloured so please credit if you use, rep is appreciated!


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Jaded Heart (Mar 27, 2012)

♥ Comatose ♥ said:


> May I have the stock for this?


----------



## santanico (Mar 28, 2012)

rep/cred optional


----------



## Pipe (Mar 28, 2012)

Deiboom said:


> _Rep if taking~_



Taking this


----------



## Dei (Mar 28, 2012)

_Rep if taking~_


----------



## santanico (Mar 28, 2012)

is this Itachi? damn my old lady eyes


----------



## Dei (Mar 28, 2012)

Yes it is lol.


----------



## santanico (Mar 28, 2012)

okay I'll take it then :33 lol


----------



## Jaded Heart (Mar 28, 2012)

the last of my avatars from PB,
rep is optional but appreciated c:


----------



## Sunako (Mar 28, 2012)

>



Taking, thanks <3


----------



## Sunako (Mar 28, 2012)

giving away some naruto lurbz 



please rep if taking.​


----------



## Sunako (Mar 28, 2012)

giving away some naruto lurbz 


please rep if taking.​


----------



## kyochi (Mar 28, 2012)

thank you :')


----------



## Dei (Mar 28, 2012)

_Rep if taking~_


----------



## Lmao (Mar 28, 2012)

​


----------



## ℛei (Mar 28, 2012)

Sunako said:


> giving away some naruto lurbz
> 
> 
> please rep if taking.​



Mineeeeeee.Thanks


----------



## Sera (Mar 28, 2012)

Sunako said:


> giving away some naruto lurbz
> ​



Stock please!            :33


----------



## Sunako (Mar 28, 2012)

Sera said:


> Stock please!            :33


----------



## Mochi (Mar 28, 2012)

prunelle said:


> ​



Taking this. Can I use it on a different Forum?


----------



## Sera (Mar 28, 2012)

Thanks.            :33


----------



## lacey (Mar 28, 2012)

Not taking obviously, but may I have the stock for this?


----------



## Billie (Mar 29, 2012)

* Rep if taking*


​

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Billie (Mar 29, 2012)

* Rep if taking*



​

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Bonney (Mar 29, 2012)

Joo said:


> * Rep if taking*
> 
> 
> ​



Taking this


----------



## Delicious (Mar 29, 2012)

taking thank you
need to spread


----------



## Santoryu (Mar 29, 2012)

>



taking                                       .


----------



## Jaded Heart (Mar 29, 2012)

♥ Comatose ♥ said:


> Not taking obviously, but may I have the stock for this?




*Spoiler*: __ 







here ya go ma'am


----------



## Misao (Mar 29, 2012)

Merrymaus said:


> Taking this. Can I use it on a different Forum?



Of course you can


----------



## lacey (Mar 29, 2012)

Jaded Heart said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you, and thank you for the other stock as well. (:


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Mar 29, 2012)

Joo said:


> * Rep if taking*
> ​



reppped


----------



## RockpiRate (Mar 29, 2012)

_Rep if taking_​


----------



## Lmao (Mar 29, 2012)

​


----------



## Lmao (Mar 29, 2012)

​


----------



## Santí (Mar 29, 2012)

Taking these 2.

Sorry, I can't rep you guys atm 

Does somebody mind repping them in my stead?


----------



## Jaded Heart (Mar 29, 2012)

♥ Comatose ♥ said:


> Thank you, and thank you for the other stock as well. (:



you're quite welcome, anytime :33


----------



## Scizor (Mar 29, 2012)

Lmao said:


> ​



Who are they/where are they from?


----------



## kyochi (Mar 29, 2012)

Taking, thanks. :') 

Santi, I'll rep Deiboom for you. 
Also, damn you, I wanted that avatar from Lmao.


----------



## Santí (Mar 29, 2012)

Thank you, Kyochers :33

It was the only Cancer avi, so it was the only one I felt comfortable taking


----------



## kyochi (Mar 29, 2012)

LOL, I'm not a Gemini nor a Sagittarius 
but I took them anyway, for the artwork


----------



## Dei (Mar 30, 2012)

_Rep if taking~_


----------



## SaskeKun (Mar 30, 2012)

_*Rep if taking*_


​


----------



## G (Mar 30, 2012)

Taking. Where are these from?


----------



## Jaded Heart (Mar 30, 2012)

lots of different stuff 




all 3 are part of the same stock:


----------



## Jaded Heart (Mar 30, 2012)




----------



## fraj (Mar 30, 2012)

Lmao said:


> ​



May I have 200X150 size please for this avy. Thank you.


----------



## Palpatine (Mar 30, 2012)

Lmao said:


> ​



Taking these two.


----------



## Sunako (Mar 31, 2012)

Stock for this please


Mine.


----------



## kyochi (Mar 31, 2012)

Taking, thanks. I'll rep you another day.


----------



## KohZa (Mar 31, 2012)

Lmao said:


> ​


taking this it looks like scizor not taking it.


----------



## Lmao (Mar 31, 2012)

Scizor said:


> Who are they/where are they from?





G said:


> Where are these from?


Dunno tbh,found them on tumblr while i was looking for stock. 



fraj said:


> May I have 200X150 size please for this avy. Thank you.


You mean 150x200?


----------



## Lmao (Mar 31, 2012)

​


----------



## kyochi (Mar 31, 2012)

oh, thanks  must spread


----------



## Dei (Mar 31, 2012)

_Rep if taking~_


----------



## Metaro (Mar 31, 2012)

RockpiRate said:


> _Rep if taking_​



Taking.Thank you


----------



## ℛei (Mar 31, 2012)

Lmao said:


> ​



Mine.Thanks


----------



## Billie (Mar 31, 2012)

* Rep if taking*


​


----------



## Hariti (Mar 31, 2012)

Joo said:


> * Rep if taking*​



Taking.


----------



## Santoryu (Mar 31, 2012)

Taking                                . Shiki


----------



## Dei (Mar 31, 2012)

Joo said:


> * Rep if taking*
> 
> ​




Taking            ~​


----------



## Billie (Mar 31, 2012)

* Rep if taking* 
​


----------



## Mirrow (Mar 31, 2012)

Joo said:


> * Rep if taking*
> ​



Takingtakingtaking 
gotta spread


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 31, 2012)

Joo said:


> * Rep if taking*
> ​


Taking


----------



## Jaded Heart (Mar 31, 2012)

Sunako said:


> Stock for this please


----------



## Lmao (Mar 31, 2012)

​


----------



## Jaded Heart (Mar 31, 2012)

Lmao said:


> ​



taking this 
I'll rep later when I can.


----------



## Billie (Mar 31, 2012)

* Rep if taking* 


​

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Billie (Mar 31, 2012)

* Rep if taking* 

​


----------



## Synn (Mar 31, 2012)

Rep if taking


​


----------



## Santoryu (Mar 31, 2012)

Joo said:


> * Rep if taking*
> 
> ​



Which anime is this                   ?


----------



## Brox (Mar 31, 2012)

rep if taking

,



,



,,




​


----------



## Brox (Mar 31, 2012)

rep if taking

,





​


----------



## Santí (Mar 31, 2012)

Yes sir.

I believe I get unsealed on The 4th of April, so remind me to rep you if I haven't by then.


----------



## Billie (Mar 31, 2012)

Santoryu said:


> Which anime is this                   ?



Katekyo Hitman Reborn!


----------



## ghstwrld (Mar 31, 2012)

Fabulous.

Thanks.


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 31, 2012)

b?ckdich said:


> rep if taking
> ​





Lmao said:


> ​


Taking these.


----------



## Basilikos (Mar 31, 2012)

Joo said:


> * Rep if taking*
> ​





b?ckdich said:


> rep if taking
> 
> 
> 
> ​







Synn said:


> Rep if taking
> 
> ​


Stocks, please, dear gentlemen.


----------



## Vampire Princess (Mar 31, 2012)

Joo said:


> * Rep if taking*
> 
> 
> ​



What is the anime in the last two rows?


----------



## KohZa (Apr 1, 2012)

^its baccano.


----------



## Whitebeard (Apr 1, 2012)

Joo said:


> * Rep if taking*


Thank you          .


----------



## Liquid Sun (Apr 1, 2012)

Joo said:


> * Rep if taking*
> 
> ​





b?ckdich said:


> rep if taking
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Taking these, repping now.


----------



## Nello (Apr 1, 2012)

Lmao said:


> ​



TAKING


----------



## Synn (Apr 1, 2012)

Rep if taking




​

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Hariti (Apr 1, 2012)

Synn said:


> Rep if taking
> 
> 
> ​



Taking,thanks.:33


----------



## Dei (Apr 1, 2012)

_rep if taking~_


----------



## Sunako (Apr 1, 2012)

Legend of Korra avatars.
Please rep if taking. ​


----------



## Jαmes (Apr 1, 2012)

Sunako said:


> Legend of Korra avatars.
> Please rep if taking. ​



taking  thankies


----------



## Sherlōck (Apr 1, 2012)

Taking. Thanks.


----------



## Ghost (Apr 1, 2012)

Joo said:


> * Rep if taking*
> 
> ​



Taking.


----------



## Dei (Apr 1, 2012)

Rep if taking~​


----------



## Billie (Apr 1, 2012)

* Rep if taking* 
​


----------



## G (Apr 1, 2012)

Taking          .


----------



## santanico (Apr 1, 2012)

awesome sauce, taking these


----------



## Zoan Marco (Apr 1, 2012)

Deiboom said:


> Rep if taking~​



Taking, could you resize please?


----------



## Synn (Apr 1, 2012)

Sunako said:


> Legend of Korra avatars.
> Please rep if taking. ​



Stock please? :3


----------



## Dei (Apr 1, 2012)

Zoan Marco said:


> Taking, could you resize please?



Here ya go~


----------



## Sunako (Apr 1, 2012)

Synn said:


> Stock please? :3



yes of course


----------



## Synn (Apr 1, 2012)

Sunako said:


> yes of course



Thank you <3


----------



## Brox (Apr 1, 2012)

rep if taking
,









​


----------



## Sunako (Apr 1, 2012)

More Legend of Korra avatars
Please rep if taking 

​


----------



## Dei (Apr 1, 2012)

_Rep if taking~_​


----------



## Synn (Apr 1, 2012)

Deiboom said:


> _Rep if taking~_​



Stock please


----------



## andrea (Apr 1, 2012)

^What he said, and



Deiboom said:


> ​



Stock for that too, pretty please


----------



## Dei (Apr 1, 2012)

Here you go both of you~


----------



## Muse (Apr 1, 2012)

Sunako said:


> More Legend of Korra avatars
> Please rep if taking
> ​



omg taking @w@ thanks


----------



## Synn (Apr 1, 2012)

Thanks         .


----------



## Anarch (Apr 1, 2012)

​


----------



## Sunako (Apr 1, 2012)

It's like you're reading my mind.. Taking X3


----------



## Metaro (Apr 1, 2012)

Taking ....

But If you have an avatar of Korra from this part woul be perfect


----------



## Billie (Apr 1, 2012)

* Rep if taking* 



​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Billie (Apr 1, 2012)

* Rep if taking* 


​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kyochi (Apr 1, 2012)

Joo said:
			
		

>



thanks for the avatars, Jo


----------



## Billie (Apr 1, 2012)

* Rep if taking* 



​


----------



## Billie (Apr 1, 2012)

* Rep if taking* 



​


----------



## StrawHatPirate (Apr 1, 2012)

Deiboom said:


> _Rep if taking~_



Can you resize this please? Thanks.



Deiboom said:


> _Rep if taking~_





Deiboom said:


> _Rep if taking~_



Look at that, all from the same person. Repped.


----------



## Ace (Apr 1, 2012)

b?ckdich said:


> rep if taking
> ​



Mines. :pek


----------



## Jaded Heart (Apr 1, 2012)

Joo said:


> * Rep if taking*
> 
> 
> 
> ​





Joo said:


> * Rep if taking*
> 
> 
> ​





Synn said:


> Rep if taking
> 
> 
> ​




taking, gracias


----------



## Skywalker (Apr 1, 2012)

Joo said:


> * Rep if taking*
> 
> ​


Taking this.


----------



## choco bao bao (Apr 2, 2012)

Joo said:


> * Rep if taking*
> ​





Joo said:


> ​



Taking, thanks.


----------



## Anarch (Apr 2, 2012)

Joo said:


> * Rep if taking*
> 
> ​





Pherenike said:


> Taking, thanks.



shit ! you beat me to it


----------



## Dei (Apr 2, 2012)

StrawHatPirate said:


> Can you resize this please? Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Here you go~


----------



## Distance (Apr 2, 2012)

Joo said:


> * Rep if taking*
> 
> ​



taking. gotta spread :33


----------



## Billie (Apr 2, 2012)

* Rep if taking* 


​


----------



## Scizor (Apr 2, 2012)

Joo said:


> * Rep if taking*
> 
> ​



Stock, please. =)


----------



## Dei (Apr 2, 2012)

_Rep if taking~_​


----------



## andrea (Apr 2, 2012)

Joo said:


> ​



Could I have the stock, please?


----------



## Billie (Apr 2, 2012)

Scizor said:


> Stock, please. =)






Lysandra said:


> Could I have the stock, please?


----------



## Brox (Apr 2, 2012)

rep if taking

,,







​


----------



## Ghost (Apr 2, 2012)

Rep if taking
​


----------



## Ghost (Apr 2, 2012)

b?ckdich said:


> rep if taking



Taking.


----------



## Billie (Apr 2, 2012)

* Rep if taking* 




​


----------



## Sunako (Apr 2, 2012)

YES YES YES MINE


----------



## Velocity (Apr 2, 2012)

Deiboom said:


> ​



I claim this avatar for my own! Thankies!


----------



## Lmao (Apr 2, 2012)

​


----------



## Anarch (Apr 2, 2012)

Lmao said:


> ​



okay , totally off topic question - what movie is this from ?


----------



## Lmao (Apr 2, 2012)

Anarch said:


> okay , totally off topic question - what movie is this from ?


Atonement.


----------



## lacey (Apr 2, 2012)

Taking. You've been repped.


----------



## Metaro (Apr 2, 2012)

Junior Resize please .


----------



## Sakubo (Apr 2, 2012)

TAKINGGG
just gotta spread real quick


----------



## Gold Roger (Apr 2, 2012)

Saikyou said:


> Rep if taking
> ​



Taking.


----------



## Brox (Apr 2, 2012)

rep if taking

,, 



,,


​


----------



## Synn (Apr 2, 2012)

Rep if taking



​


----------



## Brox (Apr 2, 2012)

rep if taking

,,

,,



​


----------



## kyochi (Apr 2, 2012)

Joo said:
			
		

>



Thanks, I have to spread.


----------



## Dei (Apr 3, 2012)

_Rep if taking~_​


----------



## Billie (Apr 3, 2012)

Synn said:


> Rep if taking
> 
> ​



taking & rep


----------



## choco bao bao (Apr 3, 2012)

Synn said:


> Rep if taking
> 
> ​


Thanks, need to spread first.


----------



## Jαmes (Apr 3, 2012)

b?ckdich said:


> rep if taking
> 
> ,
> ​



taking :33 

also, can you please resize  to 150x150?


----------



## Ghost (Apr 3, 2012)

dammit, that zapdos was so awesome 

but 



b?ckdich said:


> rep if taking
> 
> 
> 
> ​



taking these  could i get the upper one re-sized to 150 x 150 ?

*rageface* ffuu 24'd i'll rep asap


----------



## Lmao (Apr 3, 2012)

​


----------



## Melodie (Apr 3, 2012)

just rep​


----------



## Lmao (Apr 3, 2012)

​


----------



## Sunako (Apr 3, 2012)

Obviously taking


----------



## Santoryu (Apr 3, 2012)

taking                                        .


----------



## Brox (Apr 3, 2012)

Jαmes said:


> also, can you please resize  to 150x150?







Saikyou said:


> could i get the upper one re-sized to 150 x 150 ?






rep if taking

,,

,,

​


----------



## Jaded Heart (Apr 3, 2012)

_Konan avatars_


----------



## Synn (Apr 3, 2012)

Rep if taking




​


----------



## santanico (Apr 3, 2012)

mineee sankyu


----------



## Synn (Apr 3, 2012)

Rep if taking




​


----------



## Jaded Heart (Apr 3, 2012)

Synn said:


> Rep if taking
> 
> 
> 
> ​



holy poop, this is adorable. 
mine

<3


----------



## Santí (Apr 3, 2012)

Dat Majora 


Dat Nata 

Will rep when I'm able.


----------



## Billie (Apr 3, 2012)

* Rep if taking* 


​

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## ℛei (Apr 3, 2012)

Synn said:


> Rep if taking
> 
> 
> 
> ​



Mine


----------



## Sera (Apr 3, 2012)

*Rep please*


​


----------



## Brox (Apr 3, 2012)

rep if taking

,,

,,

,,​


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Apr 3, 2012)

Joo said:


> * Rep if taking*
> 
> 
> ​



What manga are these images from?


----------



## lacey (Apr 3, 2012)

Taking this, though I have to spread some rep first.


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Apr 3, 2012)

b?ckdich said:


> rep if taking
> 
> ​



taking   .


----------



## santanico (Apr 3, 2012)

taking, thanks boo

gotta spread, brb




b?ckdich said:


> ​




forgot to claim this from kyo, so I'll take this one too ​


----------



## Bonney (Apr 4, 2012)

Synn said:


> Rep if taking
> ​



Taking this


----------



## Billie (Apr 4, 2012)

Spartan1337 said:


> What manga are these images from?



Blue Dragon: Ral Grado


----------



## Sherlōck (Apr 4, 2012)

>



Taking repped.


Taking.Have to spread. Which anime is it from?


----------



## Hariti (Apr 4, 2012)

Last Samurai said:


> Taking.Have to spread. Which anime is it from?



It's Avatar:Legend of Korra.


----------



## andrea (Apr 4, 2012)

Jaded Heart said:


> Itachi



Holy shit 

Taking, and can I have the stock too please?


----------



## Jaded Heart (Apr 4, 2012)

Lysandra said:


> Holy shit
> 
> Taking, and can I have the stock too please?



❥


----------



## andrea (Apr 4, 2012)

^Thank you


----------



## Kαrin (Apr 4, 2012)

Jaded Heart said:


> Sasuke



Mine   .


----------



## Dei (Apr 4, 2012)

_Rep if taking~_​


----------



## Melodie (Apr 4, 2012)

Deiboom said:


> _Rep if taking~_​



Is that Kurenai :3? anyways, can you please resize it, senior size.


----------



## Dei (Apr 4, 2012)

Melodie said:


> Is that Kurenai :3? anyways, can you please resize it, senior size.



Yes it is, here ya go~


----------



## Brox (Apr 4, 2012)

rep if taking
,,

,,

,,
​


----------



## Zephyr (Apr 4, 2012)

b?ckdich said:


> rep if taking
> 
> ​



taking


----------



## Billie (Apr 4, 2012)

*Rep if Taking *


​


----------



## Metaro (Apr 4, 2012)

sahgaf taking and stock please .


----------



## Billie (Apr 4, 2012)

*Rep if Taking *



​

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Billie (Apr 4, 2012)

*Rep if Taking *



​

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Lmao (Apr 4, 2012)

​


----------



## Dei (Apr 4, 2012)

_Rep if taking~_​


----------



## Bonney (Apr 4, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if Taking *
> 
> ​



Taking this one

Will rep when I can, 24'd atm


----------



## Brox (Apr 4, 2012)

rep if taking

,,



,

​


----------



## Mirrow (Apr 4, 2012)

Deiboom said:


> _Rep if taking~_​



Thanks


----------



## Scizor (Apr 4, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if Taking *
> 
> 
> ​



Who is she/where is she from?

Also: stock please


----------



## Billie (Apr 4, 2012)

Scizor said:


> Who is she/where is she from?
> 
> Also: stock please



I dont know...  maybe Moretsu Pirates.


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Apr 4, 2012)

b?ckdich said:


> ​



I've seen the stock before, but the avy looks beast. Taking.


----------



## SaskeKun (Apr 4, 2012)

*Rep if taking  *​


----------



## Dei (Apr 4, 2012)

_Rep if taking~_​


----------



## kyochi (Apr 4, 2012)

Taking these, thanks guys. 


Also, 


I'm sorry, but this Sasuke avatar looks exactly like the one ~M~ posted in the Giveaway thread V2. It's the same border, same style... Might you have re-posted this? EDIT: And actually, 3 more of those avatars look like the ones Pixie has posted in the past. Is this a coincidence? O_o


----------



## Jaded Heart (Apr 4, 2012)

I don't think so, if it's a repeat though then that's my bad.


----------



## santanico (Apr 4, 2012)

This one looks a lot like something Pixie had done


----------



## Jaded Heart (Apr 4, 2012)

Some of them I found, and some of them I made. The ones I found were probably the ones already posted before. In that case, I'll be more careful.


----------



## santanico (Apr 4, 2012)

yeah dude, can't give away something you didn't make =/


----------



## kyochi (Apr 4, 2012)

Like Starr has said, and how I often distress to many of the members that don't read the rules, you _must_ read the rules in the OP! It says that you can't re-post work that isn't yours. 

Well, at least now you are aware, so that's good. ._.


----------



## Brox (Apr 4, 2012)

rep if taking

,,

,,

​


----------



## Ana (Apr 4, 2012)

b?ckdich said:


> rep if taking
> 
> 
> ​



taking for another forum thank you


----------



## Dei (Apr 4, 2012)

_Rep if taking~_​


----------



## Zach (Apr 4, 2012)

b?ckdich said:


> ,



Taking these 2.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 4, 2012)

Synn said:


> Rep if taking
> 
> ​



i'll be taking this : ).


----------



## Santí (Apr 4, 2012)

Excellent.

Will rep when I spread.


----------



## Brox (Apr 4, 2012)

rep if taking

,,
,,
,​


----------



## lacey (Apr 4, 2012)

Joo said:


>



Taking. You've been repped. May I have the stock for all 3 of them?


----------



## Synn (Apr 5, 2012)

Rep if taking


​


----------



## Synn (Apr 5, 2012)

Rep if taking



​


----------



## andrea (Apr 5, 2012)

Synn said:


> Rep if taking
> 
> ​



Taking


----------



## Milkshake (Apr 5, 2012)

Tayeeeks <3


----------



## Whitebeard (Apr 5, 2012)

Synn said:


> Rep if taking
> 
> 
> ​


Awesome, thanks


----------



## Scizor (Apr 5, 2012)

*Transparancy practice:*





*The ones on the left are* *150 x 150*
*The ones on the right are 150 x 200*​
Rep and cred if taking, please
Also: I'd appreciate feedback as I'd like to get better at making backgrounds transparant.


----------



## Dei (Apr 5, 2012)

_Rep if taking~_​


----------



## Melodie (Apr 5, 2012)

Scizor said:


>



Taking these, thank you :3.​


----------



## Hariti (Apr 5, 2012)

Deiboom said:


> _Rep if taking~_​



150x150 please.Already repped you.:33


----------



## Dei (Apr 5, 2012)

Hariti said:


> 150x150 please.Already repped you.:33


----------



## Chuck (Apr 5, 2012)

are there any Uchiha Madara non-spoiler/non Edo & Rinnegan sets or sigs?? 





taking + reps
and can i get it in 125X125 with white surrounded by a black border if its not too much please


----------



## Brox (Apr 5, 2012)

rep if taking

,,

,,

,,
​


----------



## Santoryu (Apr 5, 2012)

Taking.

Which anime is this            ?


----------



## Billie (Apr 5, 2012)

Santoryu said:


> Taking.
> 
> Which anime is this            ?



To Aru Majutsu no Index II (Episode 08)


----------



## Femme fatale (Apr 5, 2012)

Taking. Thank you.


----------



## Sherlōck (Apr 5, 2012)

Taking repped.



>



Taking. Repped.


Can I have the stock please?


----------



## SaskeKun (Apr 5, 2012)

*Rep if taking*




​

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Santí (Apr 5, 2012)

Joo said:


> To Aru Majutsu no Index II (Episode 08)



You mean to tell me that's not Tifa Lockheart?

Holy shit.


----------



## Dei (Apr 5, 2012)

Last Samurai said:


> Taking repped.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Synn (Apr 5, 2012)

Rep if taking




​


----------



## Brox (Apr 5, 2012)

rep if taking

,,

,,

,,​


----------



## Brox (Apr 5, 2012)

rep if taking

,,

,,​


----------



## Rinoa (Apr 5, 2012)

SaskeKun said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> ​


Please can i have a senior version from this one?!

Thanks in advance.:33


----------



## Dei (Apr 5, 2012)

_Rep if taking~_​


----------



## SaskeKun (Apr 5, 2012)

?Rinoa? said:


> Please can i have a senior version from this one?!
> 
> Thanks in advance.:33


 :33


----------



## Jaded Heart (Apr 5, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 yes, I made these. 

>.<


----------



## Hariti (Apr 5, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## Rinoa (Apr 5, 2012)

SaskeKun said:


> :33


Thanks so much.

Need to wait to rep you.


----------



## lacey (Apr 5, 2012)

I can't take anything until later tonight. However...


May I have the stock for this?



Scizor said:


>



Stocks, please?


----------



## andrea (Apr 5, 2012)

Just rep



​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lovely Hope (Apr 5, 2012)

Jaded Heart said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Taking these..good work..


----------



## Tsubomii (Apr 5, 2012)

emma watson avatars rep if you take ^^
​


----------



## Tsubomii (Apr 5, 2012)

lady gaga avatars ^.^  
​

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Vash (Apr 5, 2012)

Lysandra said:


> Just rep
> 
> ​



Nice, thank you


----------



## Jaded Heart (Apr 5, 2012)

♥ Comatose ♥ said:


> May I have the stock for this?





^.^


----------



## lacey (Apr 5, 2012)

Thank you so much. (:


----------



## Tsubomii (Apr 5, 2012)

luffy chin avatars . 
​


----------



## Billie (Apr 5, 2012)

* Rep if taking* 




​

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## kyochi (Apr 5, 2012)

Joo said:
			
		

>



thank you Jo 

but shit, I have to spread


----------



## Zoan Marco (Apr 5, 2012)

Joo said:


> * Rep if taking*
> 
> 
> ​



Taking thanks.


----------



## Brox (Apr 5, 2012)

rep if taking

,

,,​


----------



## Scizor (Apr 5, 2012)

♥ Comatose ♥ said:


> Stocks, please?




*Spoiler*: _Stocks_


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 5, 2012)

>




i love you sooo much


----------



## Jaded Heart (Apr 5, 2012)

Neon Genesis Evangelion


----------



## Billie (Apr 5, 2012)

* Rep if taking* 






​


----------



## Lmao (Apr 5, 2012)

​


----------



## santanico (Apr 5, 2012)

Joo said:


>



taking pek


----------



## choco bao bao (Apr 5, 2012)

Joo said:


> * Rep if taking*
> ​


taking this lol


----------



## lacey (Apr 5, 2012)

Taking, though I have to spread.


Taking, though I have to spread. What's this from, by the way?


Taking this as well. You've been repped.


----------



## Melodie (Apr 6, 2012)

Taking, also, may i have the stock ?​


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Apr 6, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if Taking *
> ​


Stock for this, please?


----------



## Billie (Apr 6, 2012)

Spartan1337 said:


> Stock for this, please?


----------



## Billie (Apr 6, 2012)

* Rep if taking* 


​


----------



## Lovely Hope (Apr 6, 2012)

Lysandra said:


> Just rep
> 
> 
> 
> ​



Taking these..



Joo said:


> * Rep if taking*
> 
> 
> ​



Taking this ..


----------



## Synn (Apr 6, 2012)

Lovely Hope said:


> Taking this ..



You cannot take more than 3 items in a 24 hour period.

Also, avoid double-posting. It's against the rules. If you have to, just edit your first post.


----------



## andrea (Apr 6, 2012)

^Actually the second ava she took from me was already claimed by Sayaka (first post on this page), so I guess that only makes three


----------



## Synn (Apr 6, 2012)

Lysandra said:


> ^Actually the second ava she took from me was already claimed by Sayaka (first post on this page), so I guess that only makes three



Oh okay, fair enough. (:


----------



## Scizor (Apr 6, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _More transparancy practice_ 










​



Rep and cred if taking, please


----------



## Tsubomii (Apr 6, 2012)

rep if you take ^.^  
​


----------



## Brox (Apr 6, 2012)

rep if taking

,,

,,

,,​


----------



## Brox (Apr 6, 2012)

rep if taking

,,

,,

,
​


----------



## Scizor (Apr 6, 2012)

b?ckdich said:


> rep if taking
> 
> ,,​



Stocks, please =)


----------



## Brox (Apr 6, 2012)

Scizor said:


> Stocks, please =)





don?t have the other one at the moment, will message you.


----------



## Jaded Heart (Apr 6, 2012)

Tsubomii said:


> rep if you take ^.^  ​



Love these,
taking.

<3


----------



## Tsubomii (Apr 6, 2012)

Moar avatars xD rep if you take n.n
​


----------



## Tsubomii (Apr 6, 2012)

rep if you take ^^ 
​


----------



## Kαrin (Apr 6, 2012)

Tsubomii said:


> Moar avatars xD rep if you take n.n​



Taking this :33


----------



## Brox (Apr 6, 2012)

rep if taking

,,

,,

,,
​


----------



## Billie (Apr 6, 2012)

*Rep if Taking*



​

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Synn (Apr 6, 2012)

Rep if taking



​


----------



## Synn (Apr 6, 2012)

Rep if taking




​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Apr 6, 2012)

b?ckdich said:


> rep if taking
> ​





Joo said:


> *Rep if Taking*
> ​



taking   .


----------



## santanico (Apr 6, 2012)

taking, thank you


----------



## Hero (Apr 6, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if Taking*​
> ​





Synn said:


> Rep if taking​
> 
> ​


Taking both of these​


----------



## Sunako (Apr 6, 2012)

yes plz plz .


----------



## Billie (Apr 6, 2012)

*Rep if Taking*



​

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Brox (Apr 6, 2012)

rep if taking

,,

,,

,,​


----------



## Brox (Apr 6, 2012)

rep if taking


,,

,,

,,
​


----------



## luminaeus (Apr 6, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if Taking*
> 
> [/IMG]
> ​



taking for another forum :>

rep'd


----------



## Tsubomii (Apr 6, 2012)

pleas rep if you take 8D 
​


----------



## G (Apr 6, 2012)

Taking this            .


----------



## Uffie (Apr 6, 2012)




----------



## Santí (Apr 6, 2012)

Taking this.


----------



## santanico (Apr 6, 2012)

yesssss


----------



## Jena (Apr 6, 2012)

Franken Fran avatars.
Rep/Cred optional if you use.



​

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Billie (Apr 6, 2012)

*Rep if Taking*



​


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Apr 6, 2012)

b?ckdich said:


> rep if taking
> ​



Amazing. Taking this.


----------



## Billie (Apr 6, 2012)

taking & rep


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 6, 2012)

beautiful taking


----------



## Matariki (Apr 6, 2012)

shiner'd **


----------



## Lmao (Apr 6, 2012)

​


----------



## Jaded Heart (Apr 6, 2012)




----------



## Tsubomii (Apr 6, 2012)

pleas rep if you take ^^ 
​


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 6, 2012)

Lovely Hope said:


> Taking..:33



do you know you already took 3 dude or gal ya need to wait 24 hours


----------



## Lovely Hope (Apr 6, 2012)

Sayaka said:


> do you know you already took 3 dude or gal ya need to wait 24 hours



Sorry..will try to not made that mistake again..


----------



## Sima (Apr 7, 2012)

I'll take this.


----------



## Emo_Princess (Apr 7, 2012)

Tsubomii said:


> pleas rep if you take ^^



So beautiful,Taking.


----------



## Brox (Apr 7, 2012)

rep if taking

,,

,,

,,​


----------



## Brox (Apr 7, 2012)

rep if taking

,,

,,

,,​


----------



## Tsubomii (Apr 7, 2012)

pleas rep if you take~  
​


----------



## Bonney (Apr 7, 2012)

b?ckdich said:


> rep if taking
> ​



Taking this one. Gotta spread


----------



## Saturday (Apr 7, 2012)

Deiboom said:


> _Rep if taking~_



Taking. Thanks.


----------



## Zach (Apr 7, 2012)

Tsubomii said:


>



Taking


----------



## Sunako (Apr 7, 2012)

​
More *Legend of Korra* avatars.
Please rep if taking.


----------



## Synn (Apr 7, 2012)

Sunako said:


> ​
> More *Legend of Korra* avatars.
> Please rep if taking.



150x200 and stock, please


also, stock for this one too :3


----------



## Sunako (Apr 7, 2012)

Synn said:


> 150x200 and stock, please
> 
> 
> 
> also, stock for this one too :3


----------



## Brox (Apr 7, 2012)

rep if taking

,,

,,

,,​


----------



## Synn (Apr 7, 2012)

Perfect! pek

Gorgeous avatars, btw


----------



## Tsubomii (Apr 7, 2012)

pleas rep if you take~
​


----------



## Dei (Apr 7, 2012)

_Rep if taking~_​


----------



## John Sheppard (Apr 7, 2012)

*Rep if taking*​

*Spoiler*: __ 









*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Ana (Apr 7, 2012)

Tsubomii said:


> pleas rep if you take ^^
> ​




Mine, thank you!


----------



## Billie (Apr 7, 2012)

*Rep if Taking*



​


----------



## Tsubomii (Apr 7, 2012)

pleas rep if you take~
​


----------



## Brox (Apr 7, 2012)

rep if taking

,,
,,
,,​


----------



## Vash (Apr 7, 2012)

b?ckdich said:


> rep if taking
> 
> 
> ,​



Yes....



*YES!*


----------



## Tsubomii (Apr 7, 2012)

rep if you take ~ 
​


----------



## SaskeKun (Apr 7, 2012)

Tsubomii said:


> rep if you take ~
> ​


What anime are these from?:33 the last one is wonderful


----------



## Tsubomii (Apr 7, 2012)

rep if you take~ 

​


----------



## Tsubomii (Apr 7, 2012)

SaskeKun said:


> What anime are these from?:33 the last one is wonderful



Ano Natsu de Matteru.


----------



## SaskeKun (Apr 7, 2012)

Tsubomii said:


> Ano Natsu de Matteru.


Thank you very much! you have been repped


----------



## Brox (Apr 7, 2012)

rep if taking

,,
,,




​


----------



## Scizor (Apr 7, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Transparancies_ 





*Avatars:*





*Signatures:*




​



Rep and cred if taking, please


----------



## Vice (Apr 7, 2012)

Taking.


----------



## EpicBroFist (Apr 7, 2012)

Taking....


----------



## wormtail (Apr 7, 2012)

Tsubomii said:
			
		

>



Thank you! I will rep you again when I can.


----------



## Hero (Apr 8, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if Taking*​



Taking this bitch of course I'll have to spread​


----------



## Hero (Apr 8, 2012)

Sunako said:


> ​​More *Legend of Korra* avatars.
> Please rep if taking.


Taking oh shiite


----------



## Soul King (Apr 8, 2012)

Tsubomii said:


> luffy chin avatars .
> ​





SaskeKun said:


> *Rep if taking*
> ​





Lmao said:


> ​



Taking, thank you! :33


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 8, 2012)

Tsubomii said:


> luffy chin avatars .
> ​





Joo said:


> * Rep if taking*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



taking                         .


----------



## Sunako (Apr 8, 2012)

_Even more_ Legend of Korra
Please rep if taking ​


----------



## Brox (Apr 8, 2012)

rep if taking


,,
,,
,
​


----------



## Kaitou (Apr 8, 2012)

Lmao said:


> ​




Claiming! 

If someone else claimed one of these, please tell me, Im kind of half-aslseep​


----------



## Lmao (Apr 8, 2012)

​


----------



## Tsubomii (Apr 8, 2012)

rep if you take ~

​


----------



## Tsubomii (Apr 8, 2012)

rep if you take~
​


----------



## Dei (Apr 8, 2012)

_Rep if taking~_​


----------



## Vice (Apr 8, 2012)

24'd, but taking.


----------



## Tsubomii (Apr 8, 2012)

rep if you take ~
​


----------



## Tony Stark (Apr 8, 2012)

Very good quality stuff here, I tried a bit too.
~ +rep if taking
Avas: 150x150



and one sig: 500x276


----------



## Santoryu (Apr 8, 2012)

Taking                                     .


----------



## lacey (Apr 8, 2012)

Taking. I've managed to rep you for the last one, so I owe you rep for this one.

May I have the stock for this as well?


----------



## Dei (Apr 8, 2012)

_Rep if taking~_​


----------



## Ghost (Apr 8, 2012)

b?ckdich said:


> rep if taking
> 
> ​



Taking.


----------



## Jaded Heart (Apr 8, 2012)

Lmao said:


> ​



taking this :3


----------



## PervySageSensei (Apr 8, 2012)

Joo said:


> * Rep if taking*
> 
> 
> ​





b?ckdich said:


> rep if taking
> [sp]
> [/sp]​





Deiboom said:


> _Rep if taking~_​





Taking these


----------



## Ghost (Apr 8, 2012)

rep if taking
​


----------



## Dei (Apr 8, 2012)

_Rep if taking~_​


----------



## Billie (Apr 8, 2012)

*rep if taking*




​


----------



## Billie (Apr 8, 2012)

*rep if taking*




​


----------



## Tsubomii (Apr 8, 2012)

repl if you take~
​


----------



## santanico (Apr 8, 2012)

taking


----------



## Billie (Apr 8, 2012)

*Rep if taking*



​

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Billie (Apr 8, 2012)

*Rep if taking*




​


----------



## Billie (Apr 8, 2012)

*Rep if taking*



​


----------



## Basilikos (Apr 8, 2012)

Deiboom said:


> ​


Stock for this, please.


----------



## Dei (Apr 8, 2012)

Basilikos said:


> Stock for this, please.



Here ya go


----------



## Sherlōck (Apr 8, 2012)

Taking. Have to spread.


Can I have it in 150x200 please?


----------



## Santoryu (Apr 8, 2012)

Stock please                                      .


----------



## ghstwrld (Apr 8, 2012)

So fly...

Thanks.


----------



## Billie (Apr 8, 2012)

Santoryu said:


> Stock please                                      .


----------



## Synn (Apr 8, 2012)

Joo said:


> *rep if taking*
> ​



Taking


Stock please


----------



## Empathy (Apr 8, 2012)

Joo said:


> ​



150x200 and stock, please?


----------



## Billie (Apr 8, 2012)

Synn said:


> Stock please






Empathy said:


> 150x200 and stock, please?


----------



## Brox (Apr 8, 2012)

Last Samurai said:


> Taking. Have to spread.
> 
> 
> 
> Can I have it in 150x200 please?






rep if taking

,,

,,

,​


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Apr 8, 2012)

b?ckdich said:


> rep if taking
> ,,​




taking   .


----------



## Dei (Apr 8, 2012)

_Rep if taking~_​


----------



## santanico (Apr 8, 2012)

Deiboom said:


> _Rep if taking~_​



omg, stock please?


----------



## Dei (Apr 8, 2012)

Starr said:


> omg, stock please?



Here you go~

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## santanico (Apr 8, 2012)

thank you boo


----------



## Billie (Apr 8, 2012)

*Rep if taking*




​


----------



## Sunako (Apr 9, 2012)

​


----------



## Billie (Apr 9, 2012)

*Rep if taking*



​


----------



## Billie (Apr 9, 2012)

*Rep if taking*



​


----------



## Billie (Apr 9, 2012)

*Rep if taking*

​


----------



## Gold Roger (Apr 9, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> 
> 
> ​



Taking.


----------



## Brox (Apr 9, 2012)

rep if taking

,,

,,

,,​


----------



## Brox (Apr 9, 2012)

rep if taking

,,

,,

,,​


----------



## Brox (Apr 9, 2012)

rep if taking

,,

,​


----------



## Ghost (Apr 9, 2012)

b?ckdich said:


> rep if taking
> 
> 
> ​



Taking. :33


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Apr 9, 2012)

b?ckdich said:


> rep if taking
> 
> ​



Do want. Taking these and have repped.


----------



## Dei (Apr 9, 2012)

b?ckdich said:


> ​




Could I get the stock for this?


----------



## Brox (Apr 9, 2012)

Deiboom said:


> Could I get the stock for this?


----------



## Dei (Apr 9, 2012)

_Rep if taking~_​


----------



## wormtail (Apr 9, 2012)

I will take these. 

Can I please have the Katniss avatar re-sized to 125x125 ? Thanks!


----------



## Ana (Apr 9, 2012)

Deiboom said:


> _Rep if taking~_​



Taking thanks


----------



## Mochi (Apr 9, 2012)

Sunako said:


> ​



Taking :33


----------



## Tsubomii (Apr 9, 2012)

rep if you take~
​


----------



## Pipe (Apr 9, 2012)

b?ckdich said:


> rep if taking
> ​



taking this one


----------



## Scizor (Apr 9, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _More transparancies_ 





*Spoiler*: _Avatars_ 











*Spoiler*: _Signatures_ 















Rep if taking, please


----------



## Billie (Apr 9, 2012)

*Rep if taking*






​


----------



## Tsubomii (Apr 9, 2012)

rep if you take~ 
​


----------



## luminaeus (Apr 9, 2012)

Scizor said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



taking for another forum :33


----------



## wormtail (Apr 9, 2012)

I will take this also. :< I can't rep you yet though.


----------



## Tsubomii (Apr 9, 2012)

rep if you take~
​


----------



## Tsubomii (Apr 9, 2012)

rep if you take~ 
​


----------



## Stringer (Apr 9, 2012)

_Dumping._


----------



## Lovely Hope (Apr 9, 2012)

Tsubomii said:


> rep if you take~
> ​



Taking this..


----------



## SaskeKun (Apr 9, 2012)

_*Rep if taking*_




​

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Gold Roger (Apr 9, 2012)

Deiboom said:


> _Rep if taking~_​



Taking. 

EDIT: Do you have the stock?


----------



## Brox (Apr 9, 2012)

rep if taking
,,

,

​


----------



## Brox (Apr 9, 2012)

rep if taking

,,

,,

,,​


----------



## Arial (Apr 9, 2012)

Tsubomii said:


> rep if you take~
> ​





b?ckdich said:


> rep if taking
> 
> ,
> ​





Tsubomii said:


> rep if you take~
> 
> [​



Taking <3

Can someone resize these to 125x125?


----------



## Tsubomii (Apr 9, 2012)

Arial said:


> Taking <3
> 
> Can someone resize these to 125x125?


----------



## Tsubomii (Apr 9, 2012)

rep if you take~
​


----------



## Lovely Hope (Apr 9, 2012)

b?ckdich said:


> rep if taking
> 
> 
> ​



Nice Sasori..Taking :33..


----------



## Ace (Apr 9, 2012)

b?ckdich said:


> rep if taking
> ​



Taking this. 

Edit Must spread until I rep you again. 



Tsubomii said:


> rep if you take~
> ​



And this.


----------



## SaskeKun (Apr 9, 2012)

_*Rep if taking*_

​


----------



## Whitebeard (Apr 9, 2012)

b?ckdich said:


> ​


Taking                              .


----------



## Vampire Princess (Apr 9, 2012)

Tsubomii said:


> rep if you take~
> ​



Stock please?


----------



## Bonney (Apr 9, 2012)

Tsubomii said:


> rep if you take~
> ​



Holy shit, awesome avatar. Taking this


----------



## Santí (Apr 10, 2012)

I'll take this.


----------



## Tsubomii (Apr 10, 2012)

Arial said:


> Taking <3
> 
> Can someone resize these to 125x125?


----------



## Tsubomii (Apr 10, 2012)

Vampire Princess said:


> Stock please?



I don't have the stock no more T_T sry


----------



## Billie (Apr 10, 2012)

Vampire Princess said:


> Stock please?


----------



## Tsubomii (Apr 10, 2012)

rep if you take~
​


----------



## Tsubomii (Apr 10, 2012)

rep if you take~

​


----------



## Dei (Apr 10, 2012)

_Rep if taking~_​


----------



## Vice (Apr 10, 2012)

Dammit. Still need to spread.

Are you planning to do Piccolo ones as well?


----------



## Juli (Apr 10, 2012)

resizes, borderless versions possible


----------



## VoDe (Apr 10, 2012)

*~ Rep if Taking ~*


​


----------



## Dei (Apr 10, 2012)

_Rep if taking~_​


----------



## Billie (Apr 10, 2012)

*Rep if taking*



​

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Brox (Apr 10, 2012)

rep if taking

,,
,,

,,​


----------



## Melodie (Apr 10, 2012)

Juli said:


> resizes, borderless versions possible



Taking, can you please resize it to 150x200?​


----------



## Kαrin (Apr 10, 2012)

Juli said:


> resizes, borderless versions possible



Taking this ^^


----------



## Brox (Apr 10, 2012)

rep if taking

,,
,,
,​


----------



## Juli (Apr 10, 2012)

Melodie said:


> Taking, can you please resize it to 150x200?​



Sure. :3



I couldn't get more of her hair into it because the stock is only so small.


----------



## Melodie (Apr 10, 2012)

Juli said:


> Sure. :3
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't get more of her hair into it because the stock is only so small.



It's all good, Thank you


----------



## Brox (Apr 10, 2012)

rep if taking

,,
,,​


----------



## Dei (Apr 10, 2012)

_Rep if taking~_​


----------



## SaskeKun (Apr 10, 2012)

*Rep if taking*

​


----------



## Tsubomii (Apr 10, 2012)

rep if you take~
​


----------



## G (Apr 10, 2012)

Deiboom said:


> _Rep if taking~_​



Taking this                 .


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Apr 10, 2012)

Deiboom said:


> _Rep if taking~_​



taking, resize please



b?ckdich said:


> rep if taking
> 
> ​




taking  this to


----------



## Skywalker (Apr 10, 2012)

Tsubomii said:


> rep if you take~
> ​


Taking, repped.


----------



## Santí (Apr 10, 2012)

Is that Carnage? It's fucking sweet either way.

I'll take it.


I'll also take this.


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Apr 10, 2012)

Tsubomii said:


> rep if you take~
> ​



HELL. YES. TRUNKS. Taking.


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 10, 2012)

Beautiful taking Christine


----------



## Synn (Apr 10, 2012)

Juli said:


> resizes, borderless versions possible



150x200 borderless, please


----------



## lacey (Apr 10, 2012)

Taking. You've been repped.


----------



## Dei (Apr 10, 2012)

Roronoa Zoro said:


> taking, resize please
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Here you go~


----------



## Juli (Apr 10, 2012)

Synn said:


> 150x200 borderless, please



Here you go David. :3


----------



## Synn (Apr 10, 2012)

Juli said:


> Here you go David. :3



I love you, Christine pek

Thanks a million. <3


----------



## MassacreAngel (Apr 10, 2012)

SO SEXI.  
125 x 125 please.


----------



## Thunder (Apr 10, 2012)

VoDe said:


> *~ Rep if Taking ~*
> 
> 
> 
> ​



Taking, thanks.


----------



## Tony Stark (Apr 10, 2012)

150x150:




150x200:



+ rep if taking +


----------



## choco bao bao (Apr 10, 2012)

taking, thanks


----------



## santanico (Apr 10, 2012)

cred, rep is optional


----------



## Palpatine (Apr 11, 2012)

b?ckdich said:


> ,​





b?ckdich said:


> ​



Taking these guys


----------



## Dei (Apr 11, 2012)

_Rep if taking~_​


----------



## Billie (Apr 11, 2012)

*Rep if taking*





​


----------



## Lmao (Apr 11, 2012)

​


----------



## Ghost (Apr 11, 2012)

Ra's al Ghul said:


> 150x150:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Taking.


----------



## Hariti (Apr 11, 2012)

Starr said:


> cred, rep is optional



Taking,thanks


----------



## Jaded Heart (Apr 11, 2012)

Lmao said:


> ​



taking these~~**


----------



## Tsubomii (Apr 11, 2012)

rep if you take~

​


----------



## Necessary Evil (Apr 11, 2012)

Starr said:


> cred, rep is optional



Taking, thank you very much; _Starr_. Will credit when I wear it. .


----------



## Santí (Apr 11, 2012)

I'll take this.


----------



## andrea (Apr 11, 2012)

Sunako said:


> ​



I know I'm late but could I please have the stock for this?


----------



## Billie (Apr 11, 2012)

*rep if taking*
​


----------



## Billie (Apr 12, 2012)

*rep if taking*


​


----------



## Billie (Apr 12, 2012)

*rep if taking*

​

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Sunako (Apr 12, 2012)

Taking :3...




Lysandra said:


> I know I'm late but could I please have the stock for this?


----------



## Scizor (Apr 12, 2012)

Joo said:


> *rep if taking*​



Stock please. =)
And who is she/where is she from?


----------



## Jaded Heart (Apr 12, 2012)

please rep if taking




​


----------



## Billie (Apr 12, 2012)

Scizor said:


> Stock please. =)
> And who is she/where is she from?


----------



## andrea (Apr 12, 2012)

Thank you pek


----------



## Vice (Apr 12, 2012)

Joo said:


> *rep if taking*​



Not taking but who is this chick?


----------



## Billie (Apr 12, 2012)

*rep if taking*



​

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Billie (Apr 12, 2012)

*Rep if taking*




​


----------



## santanico (Apr 12, 2012)

stuff I ain't going to use~



rep optional


----------



## Lovely Hope (Apr 12, 2012)

Jaded Heart said:


> please rep if taking
> ​



Taking I guess..


----------



## Zach (Apr 12, 2012)

Taking these


----------



## Oturan (Apr 12, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



not taking but what is this anime?


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 12, 2012)

kuroko no basuke

its pretty interesting


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 12, 2012)

old stuff no rep or cred 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 12, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## santanico (Apr 12, 2012)

gimme         .


----------



## Jaded Heart (Apr 12, 2012)

Sayaka said:


> old stuff no rep or cred




hell yes, taking

thanks so much


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 12, 2012)

Jaded Heart said:


> hell yes, taking
> 
> thanks so much



i think i should give you this smaller one instead...


----------



## Jaded Heart (Apr 12, 2012)

That works too, <3


----------



## The Weeknd (Apr 12, 2012)

Just rep is fine


----------



## Billie (Apr 13, 2012)

*Rep if taking*





*Spoiler*: _One Piece Manga Spoiler_ 








​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Billie (Apr 13, 2012)

*Rep if taking*


​

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Dei (Apr 13, 2012)

_rep if taking~_​


----------



## Santí (Apr 13, 2012)

Supertarding. Thank you.


----------



## Distance (Apr 13, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> ​



i will take! +reps


----------



## Tony Stark (Apr 13, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> 
> ​



This is brilliant, taking only for another forum.


----------



## Billie (Apr 13, 2012)

*Rep if taking*



​

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## zetzume (Apr 13, 2012)

Deiboom said:


> _rep if taking~_​



taking~
 /huggles


----------



## Synn (Apr 13, 2012)

Rep if taking


​


----------



## Lmao (Apr 13, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> ​


Stock for this one?


----------



## Mirrow (Apr 13, 2012)

Deiboom said:


> _rep if taking~_​



Thanks :33


----------



## Sunako (Apr 13, 2012)

​


----------



## choco bao bao (Apr 13, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking*
> ​


150x150 please, and stock. :]


----------



## Anarch (Apr 13, 2012)

Sunako said:


> ​



Taking , thanks


----------



## Feitan (Apr 13, 2012)

old stuff, rep only.


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Apr 13, 2012)

Sunako said:


> ​



Rescuing Roxanne. TAKING.


----------



## Rima (Apr 13, 2012)

Jaded Heart said:


> please rep if taking
> 
> ​





Joo said:


> *Rep if taking*
> ​



Taking       .


----------



## ℛei (Apr 13, 2012)

Jaded Heart said:


> please rep if taking
> ​



Taking this  Thanks <3


----------



## Morphine (Apr 13, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> ​



taking, thank you
who is she?


----------



## Lmao (Apr 13, 2012)

​


----------



## Lovely Hope (Apr 13, 2012)

Sunako said:


> ​


Taking..I will rep you when I can..after 24 hrs..:33


----------



## G (Apr 13, 2012)

Tsubomii said:


> rep if you take~ ​



Taking this        .


----------



## Jaded Heart (Apr 13, 2012)

Sunako said:


> ​



Yes, thank you


----------



## Billie (Apr 13, 2012)

Pherenike said:


> 150x150 please, and stock. :]


 




Morphine said:


> taking, thank you
> who is she?


Kate Upton


Lmao said:


> Stock for this one?


----------



## Lmao (Apr 13, 2012)

Thanks.

24'd atm,will get you soon.


----------



## Synn (Apr 13, 2012)

Rep if taking




​


----------



## Synn (Apr 13, 2012)

Rep if taking



​


----------



## Santí (Apr 13, 2012)

I'll grab this.


----------



## Dei (Apr 13, 2012)

Synn said:


> Rep if taking
> 
> ​



Could I have the stock for this plox.


----------



## Bitty (Apr 13, 2012)

i'll take this.....THANKS!


----------



## santanico (Apr 13, 2012)

yoink               .


----------



## lacey (Apr 13, 2012)

Taking these. You've been repped. May I have the stock for the first one?


----------



## Synn (Apr 13, 2012)

Deiboom said:


> Could I have the stock for this plox.







♥ Comatose ♥ said:


> Taking these. You've been repped. May I have the stock for the first one?


----------



## Sunako (Apr 13, 2012)

​


----------



## lacey (Apr 13, 2012)

Thank you. (:


----------



## Synn (Apr 13, 2012)

Rep if taking



​


----------



## Lovely Hope (Apr 13, 2012)

Synn said:


> Rep if taking
> 
> 
> ​



Taking ..


----------



## Scizor (Apr 13, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Transparancies_ 




*Spoiler*: _Senior avatars_ 








*Spoiler*: _Signatures_ 












Rep if taking, please


----------



## SaskeKun (Apr 13, 2012)

*Rep if taking*




​


----------



## Ana (Apr 13, 2012)

Scizor said:


> *Spoiler*: _Signatures_




OMG taking thank you!! pek


----------



## Hitomi (Apr 13, 2012)

rep only~

;;;

ask if you want resize/border.​


----------



## The Weeknd (Apr 13, 2012)

Rep and cred please.


----------



## Hitomi (Apr 14, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking*
> ​


taking, thanks. will rep after 24h~


----------



## Ghost (Apr 14, 2012)

Scizor said:


> Rep if taking, please



Taking.


----------



## Morphine (Apr 14, 2012)

Synn said:


> Rep if taking
> 
> 
> ​



yes, thank you


----------



## Chuck (Apr 14, 2012)

Sunako said:


> ​



stock for these please


----------



## VoDe (Apr 14, 2012)

*Rep if taking ~*





Ask if you want resized/borders etc.​

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Billie (Apr 14, 2012)

*Rep if taking*



​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Billie (Apr 14, 2012)

*Rep if taking*



​


----------



## Billie (Apr 14, 2012)

*Rep if taking*

​


----------



## Saturday (Apr 14, 2012)

Scizor said:


> Rep if taking, please



Taking this one and that one


----------



## andrea (Apr 14, 2012)

*JUST REP*


​


----------



## Synn (Apr 14, 2012)

Rep if taking



​


----------



## Santoryu (Apr 14, 2012)

Cheers                                       .


----------



## andrea (Apr 14, 2012)

*JUST REP*


​


----------



## Lovely Hope (Apr 14, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> ​



Taking..


----------



## Hitomi (Apr 14, 2012)

rep only~

;;;;;

ask if you want resize/border.​


----------



## Synn (Apr 14, 2012)

Snow Princess said:


> rep only~​



Mine                .


----------



## Psychic (Apr 14, 2012)

Rep and taking! Thanks.


----------



## The Weeknd (Apr 14, 2012)

rep and cred plz


----------



## Brox (Apr 14, 2012)

rep if taking
,,
,,
,,
​


----------



## Brox (Apr 14, 2012)

rep if taking
,,
,,
,,
​


----------



## Brox (Apr 14, 2012)

rep if taking



​


----------



## kohanauzumaki12 (Apr 14, 2012)

Synn said:


> Rep if taking
> 
> ​



taking thank you


----------



## The Weeknd (Apr 14, 2012)

the pokemon/star wars package





rep and cred please


----------



## Seph (Apr 14, 2012)

Anyone have the stock for this?


----------



## choco bao bao (Apr 15, 2012)

Snow Princess said:


> rep only~
> ;
> ask if you want resize/border.​


150x150 please, and could you maybe make another version with a white border too? Thanks :33


----------



## Morphine (Apr 15, 2012)

Snow Princess said:


> rep only~
> 
> ;
> ask if you want resize/border.​



resize please, sweetie


----------



## Lmao (Apr 15, 2012)

​


----------



## Metaro (Apr 15, 2012)

Lmao said:


> ​





Lmao said:


> ​



May I have the stocks?
and taking.


----------



## Psychic (Apr 15, 2012)

Taken and repped! ^^


----------



## The Weeknd (Apr 15, 2012)

Rep and cred please


----------



## kyochi (Apr 15, 2012)

Joo said:
			
		

>



Thanks, guys. Jo, please re-size the second avatar.


----------



## Billie (Apr 15, 2012)

kyochi said:


> Thanks, guys. Jo, please re-size the second avatar.


----------



## kyochi (Apr 15, 2012)

Thank you


----------



## Tsubomii (Apr 15, 2012)

rep if you take~
​


----------



## master9738 (Apr 15, 2012)

Any Ichigo sigs? preferably Hollow Mask Ichigo?


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 15, 2012)

wrong thread bud


----------



## Death Note (Apr 15, 2012)

Not up to the quality of other work in this thread, but someone might like it. _Rep please_. _Credit is optional_.


----------



## Libra (Apr 15, 2012)

*Please rep if you use the avatars or sigs.  If you would like adjustments feel free to let me know.  Thank you!*​

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Mochi (Apr 15, 2012)

Lysandra said:


> *JUST REP*​



Taking :33


----------



## Scizor (Apr 15, 2012)

​
Rep and cred if taking, please


----------



## Lovely Hope (Apr 15, 2012)

Jade Turtle said:


> *Please rep if you use the avatars or sigs.  If you would like adjustments feel free to let me know.  Thank you!*​



Taking these..


----------



## Santí (Apr 15, 2012)

Oturan said:


> is that ash and may? Taking :33



LOL dear god no.

they are the new protagonist of Pokemon Black & White II.


----------



## Vampire Princess (Apr 15, 2012)

Death Note said:


> Not up to the quality of other work in this thread, but someone might like it. _Rep please_. _Credit is optional_.



Taking, thanks.


----------



## Hitomi (Apr 15, 2012)

Pherenike said:


> 150x150 please, and could you maybe make another version with a white border too? Thanks :33


;
with white border 
;




Morphine said:


> resize please, sweetie


;


----------



## Billie (Apr 16, 2012)

*Rep if taking*


​

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Hitomi (Apr 16, 2012)

rep only~

;;;

;;;



ask me via VM if you want resize/border.​


----------



## Santoryu (Apr 16, 2012)

>


taking                                       .


----------



## Mirrow (Apr 16, 2012)

Scizor said:


> ​
> Rep and cred if taking, please



Epic. Thanks.


----------



## Lovely Hope (Apr 16, 2012)

Tsubomii said:


> rep if you take~
> ​


Taking :33..





Joo said:


> *Rep if taking*
> ​



Taking..:33..May I have the stock please?!..


----------



## Billie (Apr 16, 2012)

Lovely Hope said:


> Taking..:33..May I have the stock please?!..


----------



## Sakubo (Apr 16, 2012)

I'll take these :33 Gotta spread~


----------



## Lovely Hope (Apr 16, 2012)

Thanks a lot..


----------



## Tsubomii (Apr 16, 2012)

rep if you take~
​


----------



## Billie (Apr 16, 2012)

*Rep if taking*



​

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Billie (Apr 16, 2012)

*Rep if taking*



​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Billie (Apr 16, 2012)

*Rep if taking*




​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Billie (Apr 16, 2012)

*Rep if taking*




​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Billie (Apr 16, 2012)

*Rep if taking*



​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Billie (Apr 16, 2012)

*Rep if taking*

​


----------



## santanico (Apr 16, 2012)

korra sig~


----------



## Helios (Apr 16, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking*
> ​





VoDe said:


> *Rep if taking ~*
> ​





Synn said:


> Rep if taking
> ​



Taking these; thanks a lot. I would like to re-size them though to both Junior and Senior size.


----------



## Synn (Apr 16, 2012)

Helios said:


> Taking these; thanks a lot. I would like to re-size them though to both Junior and Senior size.


----------



## Billie (Apr 16, 2012)

*Rep if taking*
Special Thanks on , for the awesome Colored. 

​

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Synn (Apr 16, 2012)

Rep if taking


​


----------



## Vash (Apr 16, 2012)

Tsubomii said:


> rep if you take~
> ​





Synn said:


> Rep if taking
> 
> 
> ​



Taking, thank you


----------



## kyochi (Apr 16, 2012)

Joo said:
			
		

>



Taking, I have to spread.


----------



## Libra (Apr 16, 2012)

I'll take this.  May I get the stock for it please?  I'm wondering who the couple are in it.


----------



## Ace (Apr 16, 2012)

Starr said:


> korra sig~



I love this sig.


----------



## Rinoa (Apr 16, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking*
> Special Thanks on , for the awesome Colored.
> ​


Taking, thank you.:33 +reps


----------



## Vice (Apr 16, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> ​



Taking              .

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jaded Heart (Apr 16, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking*
> Special Thanks on , for the awesome Colored.
> ​



so taking this ~**


----------



## Santí (Apr 16, 2012)

StonedTheGoodWay said:


> I love this sig.



Sooo... Does that mean you're taking it?


----------



## santanico (Apr 16, 2012)

Jade Turtle said:


> I'll take this.  May I get the stock for it please?  I'm wondering who the couple are in it.



Orihime and Ulquiorra from BLEACH


----------



## Jaded Heart (Apr 17, 2012)

Kakashi avy's: please rep if taking


​


----------



## Billie (Apr 17, 2012)

*Rep if taking*




​

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Billie (Apr 17, 2012)

*Rep if taking*




​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Billie (Apr 17, 2012)

*Rep if taking*



​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Anarch (Apr 17, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> 
> ​



taking , thanks


----------



## VoDe (Apr 17, 2012)

Helios said:


> Taking these; thanks a lot. I would like to re-size them though to both Junior and Senior size.


----------



## andrea (Apr 17, 2012)

*JUST REP*



​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## John Sheppard (Apr 17, 2012)

*Rep if taking*


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Tsubomii (Apr 17, 2012)

rep if you take~
​


----------



## Synn (Apr 17, 2012)

Joo said:
			
		

>



Taking. Stocks and 150x200, please :33



			
				Joo said:
			
		

>



Also, stocks please. :]


----------



## Morphine (Apr 17, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


taking those two


----------



## Billie (Apr 17, 2012)

Synn said:


> Taking. Stocks and 150x200, please :33
> 
> 
> 
> Also, stocks please. :]


----------



## Sera (Apr 17, 2012)

Joo said:


> ​



Could I have the stock please?


----------



## Billie (Apr 17, 2012)

Sera said:


> Could I have the stock please?


----------



## Synn (Apr 17, 2012)

Joo said:


>



Thanks so much, I'm 24'd and I need to spread.


----------



## Bonney (Apr 17, 2012)

Deiboom said:


> _Rep if taking~_​



I'll take this. Thank you

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sera (Apr 17, 2012)

Thanks.         ^^


----------



## John Sheppard (Apr 17, 2012)

*Rep if taking
*​


----------



## Billie (Apr 17, 2012)

*Rep if taking*




​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Billie (Apr 17, 2012)

*Rep if taking*



​


----------



## Psychic (Apr 17, 2012)

Shantal said:


> *Rep if taking*​
> 
> ​


 taking and rep!


----------



## Suzy (Apr 17, 2012)

Lysandra said:


> *JUST REP*
> ​



Taking these, could you resize though? please :33


----------



## andrea (Apr 17, 2012)

bae suzy said:


> Taking these, could you resize though? please :33



Here you go, don't forget to rep


----------



## Ana (Apr 17, 2012)

Shantal said:


> *Rep if taking
> *​



mine 



Joo said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> 
> ​



pek
taking. 


Joo said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> 
> ​



And can I get a resize 150x200 with a black and white border please? 

imma use this one on another forum pek


----------



## John Sheppard (Apr 17, 2012)

*Rep if taking*

​


----------



## Sera (Apr 17, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> ​



Taking! Can I have this as 170 x 170 please?


----------



## αce (Apr 17, 2012)

Resize please.


----------



## John Sheppard (Apr 17, 2012)

*Rep if taking

*​


----------



## santanico (Apr 17, 2012)

PB & Marceline set~


----------



## andrea (Apr 17, 2012)

♠Ace♠ said:


> Resize please.


----------



## kyochi (Apr 17, 2012)

Stock please?


----------



## John Sheppard (Apr 17, 2012)

kyochi said:


> Stock please?


  Gimme a sec.


----------



## Dei (Apr 17, 2012)

_Rep if taking~_​


----------



## John Sheppard (Apr 17, 2012)

Deiboom said:


> ​



Taking this.


----------



## kyochi (Apr 17, 2012)

Shantal said:


> Gimme a sec.



Aww, I can't view it.


----------



## Scizor (Apr 17, 2012)

Deiboom said:


> _Rep if taking~_​



Stock, please. =)


----------



## John Sheppard (Apr 17, 2012)

kyochi said:


> Aww, I can't view it.


  Strange. I'll upload it on image shack and post it here.
Here it is.


----------



## Billie (Apr 17, 2012)

*Rep if taking*





​

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Billie (Apr 17, 2012)

Ana said:


> And can I get a resize 150x200 with a black and white border please?
> 
> imma use this one on another forum pek


 



Sera said:


> Taking! Can I have this as 170 x 170 please?


----------



## lacey (Apr 17, 2012)

Taking. May I have in 150x150 too, please? And may I also have the stock? You've been repped.


----------



## Dei (Apr 17, 2012)

Scizor said:


> Stock, please. =)



Here ya go


----------



## John Sheppard (Apr 17, 2012)

♥ Comatose ♥ said:


> Taking. May I have in 150x150 too, please? And may I also have the stock? You've been repped.



Sure.Gimme 2 mins.


----------



## Scizor (Apr 17, 2012)

Deiboom said:


> Here ya go



Is that the entire stock or did you crop out the naughty?


----------



## John Sheppard (Apr 17, 2012)

♥ Comatose ♥ said:


> Taking. May I have in 150x150 too, please? And may I also have the stock? You've been repped.



The stock :


----------



## Dei (Apr 17, 2012)

Scizor said:


> Is that the entire stock or did you crop out the naughty?



Nah thats the eniter stock lol.


----------



## Ana (Apr 17, 2012)

Joo said:


>



Thank you


----------



## Scizor (Apr 17, 2012)

Deiboom said:


> Nah thats the eniter stock lol.



Alright, thanks. I really like the stock, do you know who she is/where she's from by any chance?


----------



## Dei (Apr 17, 2012)

Scizor said:


> Alright, thanks. I really like the stock, do you know who she is/where she's from by any chance?



nope sorry, I think it's an original character.


----------



## Scizor (Apr 17, 2012)

Deiboom said:


> nope sorry, I think it's an original character.



Alright, thanks anyway.


----------



## Hitomi (Apr 17, 2012)

Shantal said:


> *Rep if taking
> *​


 stock?


----------



## lacey (Apr 17, 2012)

Shantal said:


> The stock :



Thank you so much. (:


----------



## Hitomi (Apr 17, 2012)

rep only~





*Spoiler*: _more Axis Powers Hetalia goodies_ 



;;






ask me via VM if you want resize/border.​


----------



## kyochi (Apr 17, 2012)

Shantal said:


> Strange. I'll upload it on image shack and post it here.
> Here it is.



Thanks ^_^ 


This is Japan? I'm not.... sure.  

Anyway, taking!


----------



## Ace (Apr 17, 2012)

Sant? said:


> Sooo... Does that mean you're taking it?



I forgot to write that.  If you want santi you can have it. The sig I'm wearing is already Korrasexual.


----------



## choco bao bao (Apr 17, 2012)

Shantal said:


> *Rep if taking*
> ​


150x150 and stock please.


----------



## Sherlōck (Apr 18, 2012)

Taking & 150 x 200 please.

Repped.


Taking.




Taking these & 150 x 200 please.

Repped.


----------



## Synn (Apr 18, 2012)

Last Samurai said:


> Taking & 150 x 200 please.
> 
> Repped.
> 
> ...



They were already claimed


----------



## Billie (Apr 18, 2012)

Last Samurai said:


> Taking these & 150 x 200 please.
> 
> Repped.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sherlōck (Apr 18, 2012)

Synn said:


> They were already claimed



Edited.



Joo said:


>



Thanks.


----------



## John Sheppard (Apr 18, 2012)

Snow Princess said:


> stock?


  Just a moment
@Pherenike wait just a moment also



 The stock


 Naruto and Sasuke stock


----------



## choco bao bao (Apr 18, 2012)

Shantal said:


> Just a moment
> @Pherenike wait just a moment also
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, I'm 24'd though, will rep later.


----------



## Tsubomii (Apr 18, 2012)

rep if you take ~
​


----------



## Distance (Apr 18, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> 
> 
> ​



taking, another round of spreading.


----------



## John Sheppard (Apr 18, 2012)

*Rep if taking
*
​


----------



## VoDe (Apr 18, 2012)

Made 2 Kabuto gifs from the latest chapter.

*Just rep.*


*Spoiler*: __ 






​


----------



## Lovely Hope (Apr 18, 2012)

Tsubomii said:


> rep if you take ~
> ​



Taking..rep you after spread..


----------



## Sunako (Apr 18, 2012)

​


----------



## Sunako (Apr 18, 2012)

​


----------



## Imagine (Apr 18, 2012)

Deiboom said:


> _Rep if taking~_​



Taking repped


----------



## Synn (Apr 18, 2012)

Rep if taking



​


----------



## Bitty (Apr 18, 2012)

Synn said:


> ​




mine mine mine! thank you


----------



## Dei (Apr 18, 2012)

Synn said:


> Rep if taking
> 
> 
> ​



Could I have the stock for this please?



_Rep if taking~_​


----------



## Synn (Apr 18, 2012)

Deiboom said:


> Could I have the stock for this please?


----------



## Dei (Apr 18, 2012)

Thanks, need to spread.


----------



## Synn (Apr 18, 2012)

You don't have to rep me for that.


----------



## John Sheppard (Apr 18, 2012)

*Rep if taking
*
​


----------



## Scizor (Apr 18, 2012)

Shantal said:


> *Rep if taking
> *
> ​



Where's this character from?
Also, stock please


----------



## John Sheppard (Apr 18, 2012)

*Continuation*

*Rep if taking
*
​


----------



## John Sheppard (Apr 18, 2012)

Scizor said:


> Where's this character from?
> Also, stock please



Idk. 2 sec for the stock. Here it is:


----------



## Scizor (Apr 18, 2012)

Shantal said:


> Idk. 2 sec for the stock. Here it is:



Alright, thanks.


----------



## Okami (Apr 18, 2012)

Taking this.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Apr 18, 2012)

Shantal said:


> *Continuation*
> 
> *Rep if taking
> *​



May I have the stock for this ava?


----------



## Santí (Apr 18, 2012)

Fuck yea, Snow Leopards.

I'll take this.


----------



## John Sheppard (Apr 18, 2012)

Spartan1337 said:


> May I have the stock for this ava?



Here: 
Don't forget to rep.


----------



## John Sheppard (Apr 18, 2012)

*Rep if taking
*
​


----------



## John Sheppard (Apr 18, 2012)

*Continuation
**Rep if taking*



*For stock you will have to wait until I come back from sleeping.I will PM you when I'm done.*​


----------



## Scizor (Apr 18, 2012)

Shantal said:


> *Continuation
> **Rep if taking*
> 
> 
> ...



Stock, please.
Will have to spread rep before I can rep you again


----------



## Tony Stark (Apr 18, 2012)

Deiboom said:


> Could I have the stock for this please?
> 
> ​



Taking *only* for another Forum, brilliant btw.



Synn said:


> You don't have to rep me for that.



Me thinks you clearly deserve it, and it's just two clicks to do it anyway


----------



## Gold Roger (Apr 18, 2012)

Shantal said:


> *Continuation
> **Rep if taking*
> 
> 
> ...



Ok, stock for this one.


----------



## Vice (Apr 18, 2012)

Taking. Could I request a border please?


----------



## Death Note (Apr 18, 2012)

Rep if you take any of them.  Credit is optional ~


----------



## Imagine (Apr 18, 2012)

Death Note said:


> Rep if you take any of them.  Credit is optional ~



Taking repped of course.


----------



## The Weeknd (Apr 18, 2012)

Rep and cred (cred is optional)


----------



## Basilikos (Apr 18, 2012)

Shantal said:


> *Rep if taking
> *
> ​


Stock for these, please.


----------



## lacey (Apr 18, 2012)

Not taking, but may I have the stock?


----------



## Chuck (Apr 19, 2012)

Shantal said:


> *Continuation*
> 
> *Rep if taking
> *
> ​



taking and repped


----------



## Synn (Apr 19, 2012)

Rep if taking



​


----------



## Hitomi (Apr 19, 2012)

rep only~ ;3



ask me via VM if you want resize/border/stock.​


----------



## choco bao bao (Apr 19, 2012)

Synn said:


> Rep if taking
> ​


Taking!


----------



## John Sheppard (Apr 19, 2012)

Scizor said:


> Stock, please.
> Will have to spread rep before I can rep you again





@Comatose 

@Basilikos 



@Gold Roger


----------



## Synn (Apr 19, 2012)

Rep if taking


​


----------



## arc (Apr 19, 2012)

Shantal said:


> *Continuation
> **Rep if taking*
> 
> 
> *For stock you will have to wait until I come back from sleeping.I will PM you when I'm done.*​





Deiboom said:


> _Rep if taking~_[/CENTER]





Shantal said:


> *Continuation*
> 
> *Rep if taking
> *
> ...



thank ye all​


----------



## Bonney (Apr 19, 2012)

_*Rep if Taking​*​_​

​


----------



## Bonney (Apr 19, 2012)

*Rep if taking*​

trans Sigs


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Melodie (Apr 19, 2012)

Bonney said:


> *Rep if taking*​
> 
> trans Sigs
> 
> ...



Is that Erza? And taking, you've been repped.


----------



## Bonney (Apr 19, 2012)

Yes, I believe that it is Erza. At least the original untransed fanart was labelled as Erza.

Random left over gifs - sorry I'm pretty lousy at gifs 

_*Rep if taking*_


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Syko (Apr 19, 2012)

Take one if you like


----------



## John Sheppard (Apr 19, 2012)

Vice said:


> Taking. Could I request a border please?


----------



## John Sheppard (Apr 19, 2012)

*Rep if taking*




*Spoiler*: __ 



*Rep and credit if taking this (it sux) *


​


----------



## Dei (Apr 19, 2012)

_Rep if taking~_​


----------



## John Sheppard (Apr 19, 2012)

*Rep and credit if taking

*


*Spoiler*: __ 







​


----------



## Dei (Apr 19, 2012)

_rep if taking~_​


----------



## John Sheppard (Apr 19, 2012)

*Rep if taking*

​
​


----------



## John Sheppard (Apr 19, 2012)

*Continuation
**Rep if taking*

​


----------



## Basilikos (Apr 19, 2012)

Bonney said:


> *Rep if taking*​
> 
> 
> ​


Stock, por favor.



Syko said:


> Take one if you like


Requesting stock for this too.

Forgive me, people. I'm a stock whore.


----------



## Lmao (Apr 19, 2012)

​


----------



## Santoryu (Apr 19, 2012)

Lmao said:


> ​



Taking                                         .


----------



## Bonney (Apr 19, 2012)

Basilikos said:


> Stock, por favor.
> 
> 
> Requesting stock for this too.
> ...



Vm'd you the stock


----------



## Billie (Apr 19, 2012)

*Rep if taking*





​

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Billie (Apr 19, 2012)

*Rep if taking*




​

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Billie (Apr 19, 2012)

*Rep if taking*


​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## John Sheppard (Apr 19, 2012)

Joo said:


> ​



Careful with that ass. I heard someone got banned for a bare ass in a gif some time ago.


----------



## Syko (Apr 19, 2012)

Top level ass. :33


----------



## Vash (Apr 19, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> 
> 
> ​



Taking, thank you.

And Shantal is right, you may want to remove the ass one


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 19, 2012)

DAT       ASS


----------



## Synn (Apr 19, 2012)

170x170 please :33


----------



## Santí (Apr 19, 2012)

PM me with the ass avi.

Now.


----------



## Billie (Apr 19, 2012)

*Rep if taking*





​

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Synn (Apr 19, 2012)

Rep if taking


​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zoan Marco (Apr 19, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> ​



Taking thanks.


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Apr 19, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> 
> ​



taking    .


----------



## kyochi (Apr 19, 2012)

thank    you


----------



## Jaded Heart (Apr 19, 2012)

Sunako said:


> ​



A little late, but taking all of these <3


----------



## santanico (Apr 19, 2012)

taking, thanks


----------



## Billie (Apr 19, 2012)

Synn said:


> 170x170 please :33


----------



## Synn (Apr 19, 2012)

Thanks, I have to spread again. >__<


----------



## John Sheppard (Apr 19, 2012)

*Rep if taking*

​ ​

​


----------



## The Weeknd (Apr 19, 2012)

Some GoT giveaways


----------



## Jaded Heart (Apr 19, 2012)

_Please rep if taking_


​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rinoa (Apr 19, 2012)

*Please rep if taking~*​


----------



## MassacreAngel (Apr 19, 2012)

125 x 125 please. :33


----------



## Dei (Apr 19, 2012)

_rep if taking~_​


----------



## Synn (Apr 19, 2012)

MassacreAngel said:


> 125 x 125 please. :33


----------



## Billie (Apr 19, 2012)

*Rep if taking*





​


----------



## Santoryu (Apr 19, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> 
> 
> ​



Taking                                 .


----------



## Hitomi (Apr 19, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> 
> 
> ​


taking~ thnx.


----------



## Vice (Apr 19, 2012)

Yep. Gotta spread.


----------



## kohanauzumaki12 (Apr 19, 2012)

Rep if taking​


----------



## Kaitou (Apr 19, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> 
> ​



Taking
10char
Already repped


----------



## lacey (Apr 19, 2012)

Shantal said:


> @Comatose



Thank you. I have to spread first.


----------



## MassacreAngel (Apr 20, 2012)

Thank you.  
Such a amazing icon and great colour too.


----------



## Hitomi (Apr 20, 2012)

rep only~ ;3




ask me via VM for resize/border.​


----------



## Billie (Apr 20, 2012)

*Rep if taking*



​

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Billie (Apr 20, 2012)

*Rep if taking*



​

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Billie (Apr 20, 2012)

*Rep if taking*

​


----------



## Ghost (Apr 20, 2012)

I want to see the ass gif, pm me it.


----------



## Nello (Apr 20, 2012)

Shantal said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> ​ ​
> 
> ​





Jaded Heart said:


> _Please rep if taking_
> 
> ​



Taking


----------



## choco bao bao (Apr 20, 2012)

Snow Princess said:


> rep only~ ;3
> 
> 
> 
> ask me via VM for resize/border.​



Taking! Resize please :3


----------



## Prototype (Apr 20, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking*
> ​



Taking, thank you.


----------



## Synn (Apr 20, 2012)

Rep if taking



​


----------



## Sunako (Apr 20, 2012)

thanks :3 taking.


----------



## ℛei (Apr 20, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking*
> ​



Mine thanks <3


----------



## Lovely Hope (Apr 20, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> 
> ​



Taking ..


----------



## Hitomi (Apr 20, 2012)

Pherenike said:


> Taking! Resize please :3


----------



## The Weeknd (Apr 20, 2012)

Synn said:


> Rep if taking
> 
> ​



Hi. Thank you.

gotta spread though


----------



## Billie (Apr 20, 2012)

*Rep if taking*






​

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Zach (Apr 20, 2012)

Taking          :33


----------



## The Weeknd (Apr 20, 2012)

Mostly just rep please


----------



## kyochi (Apr 20, 2012)

Is this Karen Gillan?  

Well, taking anywayz.


----------



## Rinoa (Apr 21, 2012)

*Rep if taking ~*​


----------



## Santoryu (Apr 21, 2012)

Who is this                               ?


----------



## Rinoa (Apr 21, 2012)

Santoryu said:


> Who is this                               ?


A random girl with a guitar. I can PM you the stock.


----------



## lacey (Apr 21, 2012)

Joo said:


>



Taking. You've been repped.


----------



## Death Note (Apr 21, 2012)

_Rep if taking, credit is optional. 

_


​


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 21, 2012)

Deiboom said:


> _rep if taking~_​


K thanks >.>


----------



## Dei (Apr 21, 2012)

_Rep if taking~_​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Distance (Apr 21, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking*​
> 
> ​


 
hehehe, hohoho, mine, mine, mine! +rep


----------



## Synn (Apr 21, 2012)

Rep if taking


​


----------



## Synn (Apr 21, 2012)

Rep if taking



​


----------



## Synn (Apr 21, 2012)

Rep if taking



​


----------



## Synn (Apr 21, 2012)

Rep if taking



​


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Apr 21, 2012)

Synn said:


> Rep if taking
> 
> ​



Love this. Taking.


----------



## choco bao bao (Apr 21, 2012)

Synn said:


> Rep if taking
> 
> ​


Taking, need to spread :3


----------



## Tsukishima (Apr 21, 2012)

Synn said:


> Rep if taking
> 
> ​



Resize please? :33


----------



## Synn (Apr 21, 2012)

Tsukishima said:


> Resize please? :33


----------



## Tsukishima (Apr 21, 2012)

Thanks! And can you link me the stock?


----------



## Synn (Apr 21, 2012)

Tsukishima said:


> Thanks! And can you link me the stock?


----------



## Dei (Apr 21, 2012)

_Rep if taking~_​


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Apr 21, 2012)

Synn said:


> Rep if taking
> ​




I like, taking, thanks a lot, Synn <3

if you still have the psd could you make me 150 x200 version or 170 x 170 version?

if you don't have it, it's okay ​


----------



## Synn (Apr 21, 2012)

ane said:


> I like, taking, thanks a lot, Synn <3
> 
> if you still have the psd could you make me 150 x200 version or 170 x 170 version?
> 
> if you don't have it, it's okay


----------



## Muse (Apr 21, 2012)

​


----------



## Muse (Apr 21, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking*
> ​



mine 

thanks


----------



## Brox (Apr 21, 2012)

rep if taking

,,

,





​


----------



## Necessary Evil (Apr 21, 2012)

b?ckdich said:


> rep if taking
> 
> ​



Taking these, thanks.


----------



## Empathy (Apr 21, 2012)

Death Note said:


> _Rep if taking, credit is optional.
> 
> _
> ​



 Taking, thanks. Can I have the avatar in 150x150 as well? :33


----------



## santanico (Apr 21, 2012)

rep/cred optional


----------



## Death Note (Apr 21, 2012)

Empathy said:


> Taking, thanks. Can I have the avatar in 150x150 as well? :33




Sure, here's two versions of it:


----------



## Death Note (Apr 21, 2012)

_Rep if taking, credit is optional.

_







*If you want a sig with any of the Pokemon avatars, let me know and I'll make you one ​


----------



## Rinoa (Apr 21, 2012)

Starr said:


> rep/cred optional


Taking Starr.  +reps


----------



## Billie (Apr 21, 2012)

*Rep if taking*



​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Billie (Apr 21, 2012)

*Rep if taking*


​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shichibukai (Apr 21, 2012)

b?ckdich said:


> rep if taking
> ​




Taking, thanks​


----------



## ? (Apr 21, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> ​



Taking. repped


----------



## Dei (Apr 21, 2012)

_Rep if taking~_​


----------



## Billie (Apr 21, 2012)

*Rep if taking*



​

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Billie (Apr 21, 2012)

*Rep if taking*



​

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Billie (Apr 21, 2012)

*Rep if taking*



​

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Lmao (Apr 21, 2012)

​


----------



## Hitomi (Apr 21, 2012)

rep only~



ask if you want border.​

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Santoryu (Apr 21, 2012)

Lmao said:


> ​



Which anime                        ?

Taking.


----------



## kyochi (Apr 21, 2012)

I suppose I'll take this  thanks 


EDIT: I have to spread ;o;


----------



## Lmao (Apr 21, 2012)

Santoryu said:


> Which anime                        ?
> 
> Taking.


Dunno found the stock on pixiv and i can't read japanese tags


----------



## Libra (Apr 21, 2012)

*Please rep if you take them, and let me know if you'd like adjustments.
Thank you!*​

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Billie (Apr 21, 2012)

*Rep if taking*



​


----------



## Billie (Apr 21, 2012)

*Rep if taking*


​


----------



## Zoan Marco (Apr 21, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking*
> ​



Taking thanks.


----------



## santanico (Apr 21, 2012)

miness               .


----------



## Billie (Apr 21, 2012)

*Rep if taking*



​


----------



## Judecious (Apr 21, 2012)

Starr said:


> rep/cred optional



150x200 please.


----------



## Hitomi (Apr 21, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> ​





Joo said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> ​


taking~thanks 

though I must spread


----------



## Sera (Apr 21, 2012)

*SHINee - Sherlock avatars. Rep please.*



​


----------



## Hitomi (Apr 21, 2012)

rep only~






ask if you want resize/border.​

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## kyochi (Apr 21, 2012)

Snow Princess said:
			
		

>



Deleting post before my last  

damn it, I can't rep you until maybe tomorrow  I'm sorry


----------



## Hitomi (Apr 21, 2012)

^ it's okay kyochi, I'm not fussy about rep.


----------



## Soul King (Apr 22, 2012)

Snow Princess said:


> rep only~
> 
> 
> 
> ask if you want resize/border.​





150x200 please.


----------



## Jaded Heart (Apr 22, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> ​



taking, <3


----------



## Ghost (Apr 22, 2012)

rep if you take​


----------



## Billie (Apr 22, 2012)

*Rep if taking*



​


----------



## Billie (Apr 22, 2012)

*Rep if taking*



​


----------



## Billie (Apr 22, 2012)

*Rep if taking*



​


----------



## Billie (Apr 22, 2012)

*Rep if taking*



​


----------



## Billie (Apr 22, 2012)

*Rep if taking*


​


----------



## Necessary Evil (Apr 22, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking*
> ​



150x150 please.


----------



## Billie (Apr 22, 2012)

Necessary Evil said:


> 150x150 please.


----------



## Rima (Apr 22, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking*
> ​





Joo said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> ​



Taking these.

Gotta spread.


----------



## Vash (Apr 22, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> 
> ​



Can I have the stock, please?


----------



## Billie (Apr 22, 2012)

Jak said:


> Can I have the stock, please?


----------



## Billie (Apr 22, 2012)

*Rep if taking*






​

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Scizor (Apr 22, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking*
> ​



Where's this from? =)


----------



## Chuck (Apr 22, 2012)

Snow Princess said:


> rep only~
> 
> 
> 
> ask if you want resize/border.​



happen to know who she is & from where?





Joo said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> 
> 
> ​



taking this + repped


----------



## Billie (Apr 22, 2012)

Scizor said:


> Where's this from? =)


Mahou Shoujo Madoka Magika



The Flying Chuck said:


> happen to know who she is & from where?



It's LIGHTS.  

[YOUTUBE]B4JABTb6v7k[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Scizor (Apr 22, 2012)

Joo said:


> Mahou Shoujo Madoka Magika



I see, thanks!


----------



## Vash (Apr 22, 2012)

Thanks dude.

24'd, will rep later.


----------



## Zoan Marco (Apr 22, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> 
> ​



Taking thanks

Gotta spread.


----------



## Brox (Apr 22, 2012)

rep if taking

,,

,,

,,​


----------



## Chuck (Apr 22, 2012)

@ Joo , thanx for the source 





b?ckdich said:


> rep if taking
> 
> ,​



taking + repped


----------



## Billie (Apr 22, 2012)

*Rep if taking*


​


----------



## Billie (Apr 22, 2012)

*Rep if taking*






​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sunako (Apr 22, 2012)

THANK YOU !


----------



## Raiden (Apr 22, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if Taking*
> 
> 
> 
> ​



Taking Mako. Will rep.


----------



## Hitomi (Apr 22, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> 
> 
> ​


what anime is this?


----------



## Billie (Apr 22, 2012)

Snow Princess said:


> what anime is this?



Catherine is a Anime Game.

[YOUTUBE]6iXd8Q-gL0M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## santanico (Apr 22, 2012)

Joo said:


> ]



mine                 .


----------



## Death Note (Apr 22, 2012)

Rep if you take.  Credit if you want.


----------



## Hitomi (Apr 22, 2012)

Joo said:


> Catherine is a Anime Game.


thanks

btw, I'll take these:


Joo said:


> *Rep if taking*
> ​


need to spread rep though..



Soul King said:


> 150x200 please.


----------



## kyochi (Apr 22, 2012)

Joo said:
			
		

>



Woah, you posted a lot of stuff from my favourite artist. But I'll just take Ao, Naru, and the clown, thank you ~


----------



## Soul King (Apr 23, 2012)

Snow Princess said:


>



 Thank you!


----------



## Excalibur (Apr 23, 2012)

b?ckdich said:


> rep if taking
> 
> ,​



Taken, Thanks


----------



## Arya Stark (Apr 23, 2012)

Synn said:


> Rep if taking
> 
> ​



Ding dang dong 



Joo said:


> *Rep if Taking*
> 
> 
> ​



That's easily more than a week so...



Sunako said:


> ​


----------



## Billie (Apr 23, 2012)

*Rep if taking*



​


----------



## choco bao bao (Apr 23, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking*
> ​


Taking, thanks.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Apr 23, 2012)

TittyNipple said:


> Rep and cred (cred is optional)



taking these rep'd


----------



## Billie (Apr 23, 2012)

*Rep if taking*



​


----------



## Billie (Apr 23, 2012)

*Rep if taking*



​


----------



## Billie (Apr 23, 2012)

*Rep if taking*



​

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Billie (Apr 23, 2012)

*Rep if taking*

​


----------



## KohZa (Apr 23, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> 
> 
> ​


taking this one.had to spread first.


----------



## Kαrin (Apr 23, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> ​



Sankyuu ~   .


----------



## Hitomi (Apr 23, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> 
> ​


I know what animes the other signs represent. but can you tell me about these three?



also, can I have the stocks for these please?


Joo said:


>


----------



## Billie (Apr 23, 2012)

Snow Princess said:


> I know what animes the other signs represent. but can you tell me about these three?
> 
> 
> 
> also, can I have the stocks for these please?



Dragonball, Katekyo Hitman REBORN! and D.gray man.


----------



## Billie (Apr 23, 2012)

*Rep if taking*





​

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Billie (Apr 23, 2012)

*Rep if taking*





​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Synn (Apr 23, 2012)

Rep if taking




​


----------



## Synn (Apr 23, 2012)

Rep if taking


​


----------



## Santí (Apr 23, 2012)

Yes sir.

I'll have to spread before repping you again.


----------



## Lmao (Apr 23, 2012)

​


----------



## Death Note (Apr 23, 2012)

Just going to dump a lot of stuff here that I posted earlier and it wasn't taken or I just don't use anymore.

Rep if you take, credit is optional.


----------



## Death Note (Apr 23, 2012)

Rep if taking, credit is optional.


----------



## ? (Apr 23, 2012)

Lmao said:


> ​


Taking


----------



## santanico (Apr 23, 2012)

thanks


----------



## Mirrow (Apr 23, 2012)

Death Note said:


> Rep if taking, credit is optional.




Taaaaakiiiiiinngggg thanks


----------



## Synn (Apr 23, 2012)

Rep if taking


​


----------



## Billie (Apr 23, 2012)

*Rep if taking*



​


----------



## Billie (Apr 23, 2012)

*Rep if taking*



​


----------



## dream (Apr 23, 2012)

Synn said:


> Rep if taking
> 
> 
> ​



Taking this.


----------



## Palpatine (Apr 23, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> 
> 
> ​



Are these from anything?


----------



## Santí (Apr 23, 2012)

Taking this.


----------



## santanico (Apr 23, 2012)

Rion Sempai said:


> Got another request, just posting them. Get to them whenever! I'm in no rush!



you need to go into the request thread or a shop, not here man




Joo said:


>



taking


----------



## Brotha Yasuji (Apr 24, 2012)

Taking, thank you.

Could I get a dotted border around it please?

Edit: Have to spread first.


----------



## Ghost (Apr 24, 2012)

Death Note said:


>



Taking these


----------



## Tsukishima (Apr 24, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> ​



80 x 80 please!


----------



## Billie (Apr 24, 2012)

Tsukishima said:


> 80 x 80 please!


----------



## Billie (Apr 24, 2012)

*Rep if taking*



​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mochi (Apr 24, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> 
> ​



Taking, thanks.


----------



## andrea (Apr 24, 2012)

ane said:


>



Do you have the stocks for these, ane?


----------



## Billie (Apr 24, 2012)

*Rep if taking*
Anime: 





​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lovely Hope (Apr 24, 2012)

Lmao said:


> ​



Taking this ..


----------



## Billie (Apr 24, 2012)

*Rep if taking*
Anime:  /  / 





​


----------



## kohanauzumaki12 (Apr 24, 2012)

just rep please ​


----------



## Jaded Heart (Apr 24, 2012)

please rep if taking


​


----------



## Billie (Apr 24, 2012)

*Rep if taking*
Anime: 




​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Imagine (Apr 24, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking*
> Anime:
> 
> ​



Taking!!!!


----------



## Suzy (Apr 24, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> 
> ​



I take this, could resize though? please? :33


----------



## Billie (Apr 24, 2012)

bae suzy said:


> I take this, could resize though? please? :33

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bonney (Apr 24, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking*
> Anime:
> 
> 
> ...



Never seen much D gray man in this thread. Thanks for putting some up. Taking these.


----------



## Zach (Apr 24, 2012)

Taking                           .


----------



## Brotha Yasuji (Apr 24, 2012)

Thank you          .


----------



## lacey (Apr 24, 2012)

Not taking, but may I have the stock? (:


----------



## Lmao (Apr 24, 2012)

​


----------



## Lmao (Apr 24, 2012)

​


----------



## Billie (Apr 24, 2012)

*Rep if taking*



​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Billie (Apr 24, 2012)

*Rep if taking*


​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Billie (Apr 24, 2012)

♥ Comatose ♥ said:


> Not taking, but may I have the stock? (:


----------



## kyochi (Apr 24, 2012)

Joo said:
			
		

>



Taking these, thanks!


----------



## Bitty (Apr 24, 2012)

Lmao said:


> ​



taking thanks


----------



## lacey (Apr 24, 2012)

Thank you. (:


----------



## Distance (Apr 24, 2012)

Lmao said:


> ​



yup, taking, reps. bye x


----------



## Billie (Apr 24, 2012)

*Rep if taking*
Anime: *Rock Lee no Seishun Full-Power Ninden* / 



​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Santoryu (Apr 24, 2012)

Taking                               .


----------



## Billie (Apr 24, 2012)

*Rep if taking*
Anime: 





​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Billie (Apr 24, 2012)

*Rep if taking*
Anime: 


​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Death Note (Apr 24, 2012)

Just some simple things~

*Rep if taking, credit is optional.

*


----------



## Tsukishima (Apr 24, 2012)

Lmao said:


> ​



80 x 80 please?


----------



## Lord Tentei (Apr 24, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking*
> Anime: *Rock Lee no Seishun Full-Power Ninden* /
> 
> [/IMG]  ​




I'm taking this one...any matching sigs?


----------



## Billie (Apr 25, 2012)

Rion Sempai said:


> I'm taking this one...any matching sigs?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Psychic (Apr 25, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking*
> Anime:
> 
> 
> ​


 taken N repped.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Apr 25, 2012)

Joo said:


>



Any way to add border to them both and put on the banner "Had to make me do it, didn't ya?" lol


----------



## Billie (Apr 25, 2012)

Rion Sempai said:


> Any way to add border to them both and put on the banner "Had to make me do it, didn't ya?" lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Apr 25, 2012)

Joo said:


>



That's awesome dude. My rep thing saying I rep'd too much in 24 hours. Try later. I'ma rep you asap.


----------



## Billie (Apr 25, 2012)

*Rep if taking*
Anime: 




​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Synn (Apr 25, 2012)

Rion Sempai said:


> That's awesome dude. My rep thing saying I rep'd too much in 24 hours. Try later. I'ma rep you asap.



Your rep is null, so I'll rep him for you.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Apr 25, 2012)

Synn said:


> Your rep is null, so I'll rep him for you.



Why is my rep null anyway? And thank you very much!


----------



## Dei (Apr 25, 2012)

_rep if taking~_​


----------



## Synn (Apr 25, 2012)

Rion Sempai said:


> Why is my rep null anyway? And thank you very much!



You had less than 50 posts. :33


----------



## Lord Tentei (Apr 25, 2012)

Deiboom said:


> _rep if taking~_​





Any matching sigs to these? And I'll rep once I'm able to again! BTW, nice Kanada avatar.


----------



## Dei (Apr 25, 2012)

Rion Sempai said:


> Any matching sigs to these? And I'll rep once I'm able to again! BTW, nice Kanada avatar.



Sorry don't have any sigs:/


----------



## Lord Tentei (Apr 25, 2012)

Deiboom said:


> Sorry don't have any sigs:/



It's cool buddy.


----------



## Vash (Apr 25, 2012)

Deiboom said:


> _rep if taking~_​



Thanks        .


----------



## Imagine (Apr 25, 2012)

Synn said:


> Rep if taking
> 
> 
> ​



Mine!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 25, 2012)

old stuff









cred starr for the transparency i did the effect though


----------



## Melodie (Apr 25, 2012)

Taking those, Thank you~.​


----------



## Necessary Evil (Apr 25, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking*​




Taking, by the way who is he ?

EDIT :

I will take this as well, damn _Joo_; almost all of your _Avatars_ are amazing.



Joo said:


> *Rep if taking*​


----------



## Billie (Apr 25, 2012)

Necessary Evil said:


> Taking, by the way who is he ?



Sakata Gintoki ()


----------



## G (Apr 25, 2012)

Joo said:


> ​



Taking this              .


----------



## andrea (Apr 25, 2012)

Just rep
​


----------



## Ace (Apr 25, 2012)

Lysandra said:


> Just rep
> ​



Taking this. +rep


----------



## Lmao (Apr 25, 2012)

Tsukishima said:


> 80 x 80 please?


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Apr 25, 2012)

Dei said:


> _rep if taking~_​



Taking. Have repped.


----------



## ? (Apr 25, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> ​





Joo said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> ​





Joo said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> ​



Taking               .


----------



## Dei (Apr 25, 2012)

_Rep if taking~_​


----------



## Lovely Hope (Apr 25, 2012)

Lysandra said:


> Just rep
> ​



Taking this :33..


----------



## Santí (Apr 25, 2012)

Back then... I took this ava from you.


----------



## Morphine (Apr 25, 2012)

Lmao said:


> ​



thank you, sweetie


----------



## Scizor (Apr 25, 2012)

Dei said:


> _Rep if taking~_​



Stock, please.


----------



## Rinoa (Apr 25, 2012)

Dei said:


> _Rep if taking~_​


Taking.+reps :33


----------



## santanico (Apr 25, 2012)

rep/cred optional


----------



## Ace (Apr 25, 2012)

Dei said:


> _Rep if taking~_​



Taking this.


----------



## Tsukishima (Apr 26, 2012)

Thanks, !


----------



## Dei (Apr 26, 2012)

_Rep if taking~_​


----------



## 666 (Apr 26, 2012)

​


----------



## Billie (Apr 26, 2012)

*Rep if taking*



​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Billie (Apr 26, 2012)

*Rep if taking*




​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Billie (Apr 26, 2012)

*Rep if taking*




​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Billie (Apr 26, 2012)

*Rep if taking*



​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Billie (Apr 26, 2012)

*Rep if taking*


​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vash (Apr 26, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> 
> 
> ​





Joo said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> 
> ​



Taking


----------



## Synn (Apr 26, 2012)

Rep if taking



​


----------



## Billie (Apr 26, 2012)

*Rep if taking*



​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chuck (Apr 26, 2012)

Synn said:


> Rep if taking
> 
> 
> ​



125 X 125 please


----------



## Synn (Apr 26, 2012)

The Flying Chuck said:


> 125 X 125 please


----------



## Sherlōck (Apr 26, 2012)

>



Taking. Reppeed.


----------



## Necessary Evil (Apr 26, 2012)

Synn said:


> Rep if taking
> 
> 
> ​



Taking, 125x125 please.


----------



## Synn (Apr 26, 2012)

Necessary Evil said:


> Taking, 125x125 please.


----------



## andrea (Apr 26, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> ​



Taking, thanks Joo :33


----------



## Muse (Apr 26, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking*
> ​



taking thanks


----------



## Chuck (Apr 26, 2012)

taking + repped



oh, and sorry for forgetting to switch off my sig, i'm forgetful sometimes


----------



## Gogeta (Apr 26, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Taking the first and second Kratos ava.



666 said:


> *Spoiler*: __



Taking the Goku one... "GogetaGIFT"

Interesting.


----------



## Billie (Apr 26, 2012)

*Rep if taking*
Anime: 



​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Liverbird (Apr 26, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking*
> Anime:
> 
> ​



Thanks


----------



## Jaded Heart (Apr 26, 2012)

Please rep if taking


​


----------



## Santoryu (Apr 26, 2012)

Cheers                             .


----------



## Death Note (Apr 26, 2012)

Rep if you're taking any.


----------



## Imagine (Apr 26, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking*
> Anime:
> 
> ​



Taking this must spread.


----------



## Mirrow (Apr 27, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking*
> Anime:
> ​



Epic, thanks.

gotta spread.


----------



## ghstwrld (Apr 27, 2012)

Jaded Heart said:


> Please rep if taking
> ​



 Thanks.


----------



## Synn (Apr 27, 2012)

Rion Sempai said:


> Anyone got any cool ass Tetsuo sig/avatar combos?



Wrong thread.

Ask for avatars, sigs & sets here:


----------



## Sera (Apr 27, 2012)

*Taetiseo avatars. Rep if taking~*


​


----------



## Ana (Apr 27, 2012)

Jaded Heart said:


> Please rep if taking​



taking thanks


----------



## Sunako (Apr 28, 2012)

​


----------



## Synn (Apr 28, 2012)

Rep if taking



​


----------



## Dei (Apr 28, 2012)

_rep if taking~_​


----------



## Lord Tentei (Apr 28, 2012)

Jaded Heart said:


> Please rep if taking
> 
> ​



Taking rep'd. Any sets matching?


----------



## Juli (Apr 28, 2012)




----------



## Synn (Apr 28, 2012)

Juli said:


>



150x200, borderless please?


----------



## Juli (Apr 28, 2012)

Synn said:


> 150x200, borderless please?



Sure.


----------



## Synn (Apr 28, 2012)

Juli said:


> Sure.



You're the best, Christine. pek


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 28, 2012)

Thanks Christine god your Ava's r beautiful


----------



## ? (Apr 28, 2012)

Juli said:


>


Thank you


----------



## Billie (Apr 28, 2012)

*Rep if taking*
Anime: 



​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Synn (Apr 28, 2012)

Rep if taking



​


----------



## Vash (Apr 28, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking*
> Anime:
> 
> 
> ​





Synn said:


> Rep if taking
> 
> 
> ​



I'll take these, thank you


----------



## andrea (Apr 28, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking*
> Anime:
> 
> 
> ​



Do you have a 150x200 version?


----------



## blue♥ (Apr 28, 2012)

Sunako said:


> ​



MINE, BETCHES.


----------



## choco bao bao (Apr 28, 2012)

Synn said:


> Rep if taking
> 
> 
> ​


Omg I've been wanting a Thor ava!


----------



## Fear (Apr 28, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> ​



Taking this, thanks.

Your avatars I must say, are fantastic Joo.


----------



## The Weeknd (Apr 28, 2012)

Rep And Cred please


----------



## Dei (Apr 28, 2012)

_Rep if taking~_​


----------



## Lovely Hope (Apr 28, 2012)

Jaded Heart said:


> Please rep if taking
> 
> ​


Taking..


----------



## Billie (Apr 28, 2012)

Lysandra said:


> Do you have a 150x200 version?


 


Fear said:


> Taking this, thanks.
> 
> Your avatars I must say, are fantastic Joo.



Thanks. ^^


----------



## Distance (Apr 28, 2012)

Dei said:


> _Rep if taking~_​



i'll take this. :33


----------



## Billie (Apr 28, 2012)

*Rep if taking*
Anime: 





​


----------



## Ken-chan (Apr 28, 2012)

​


----------



## Miki Aiko (Apr 28, 2012)

Rep and credit or i'll fucking kill you.


----------



## andrea (Apr 28, 2012)

Joo said:


>



Thanks, sent you a vm.


----------



## kyochi (Apr 28, 2012)

Joo said:
			
		

>



Damn you, taking  



Lovely Hope said:


> Taking..


 
someone already took that avatar


----------



## santanico (Apr 28, 2012)

repped, plz dont kill me


----------



## Miki Aiko (Apr 28, 2012)

Starr said:


> repped, plz dont kill me



I could never.


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Apr 28, 2012)

Miki Aiko said:


> Rep and credit or i'll fucking kill you.



So much this. Have repped.


----------



## Brox (Apr 28, 2012)

rep if taking

,,

,,

,

​


----------



## The Weeknd (Apr 28, 2012)

Version 1

Version 2


Trunks:

Rep and cred if taking please


----------



## Sera (Apr 28, 2012)

*Rep if taking~*


​


----------



## The Weeknd (Apr 28, 2012)

Rep and Cred if taking:


----------



## lacey (Apr 28, 2012)

Joo said:


>



Taking these. You've been repped. (:


----------



## Billie (Apr 29, 2012)

*Rep if taking*




​

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Billie (Apr 29, 2012)

*Rep if taking*




​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Billie (Apr 29, 2012)

*Rep if taking*



​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Anarch (Apr 29, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> 
> ​



taking , thanks 

edit : must spread first, sorry


----------



## Death Note (Apr 29, 2012)

Rep if you take any.


----------



## Billie (Apr 29, 2012)

Death Note said:


> Rep if you take any.



stock, please.


----------



## Death Note (Apr 29, 2012)

Joo said:


> stock, please.


----------



## Brox (Apr 29, 2012)

rep if taking

,,

,,



​


----------



## Billie (Apr 29, 2012)

*Rep if taking*




​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sunako (Apr 29, 2012)

TAKING


----------



## ℛei (Apr 29, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> 
> ​



Mine  thanks 

EDIT: repped


----------



## Synn (Apr 29, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> 
> ​



150x200 please :33


----------



## calibre (Apr 29, 2012)

Can you make this 125x125?


----------



## Billie (Apr 29, 2012)

Synn said:


> 150x200 please :33


----------



## Synn (Apr 29, 2012)

Thank you. :3


----------



## andrea (Apr 29, 2012)

Some animal love 
Rep if taking

​


----------



## Billie (Apr 29, 2012)

*Rep if taking*





​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ken-chan (Apr 29, 2012)

​


----------



## Ken-chan (Apr 29, 2012)

​


----------



## Billie (Apr 29, 2012)

*Rep if taking*
Manga: *Shaman King Flower*




​


----------



## choco bao bao (Apr 29, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> 
> ​


Thanks :33


----------



## Melodie (Apr 29, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Taking those three, thanks. May i have them resized to 150x200?


----------



## Billie (Apr 29, 2012)

*Rep if taking*



​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Billie (Apr 29, 2012)

*Rep if taking*



​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Billie (Apr 29, 2012)

Melodie said:


> Taking those three, thanks. May i have them resized to 150x200?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lmao (Apr 29, 2012)

​


----------



## Mirrow (Apr 29, 2012)

Lmao said:


> ​



Epic. Thanks.


----------



## Ghost (Apr 29, 2012)

Lmao said:


> ​



could i get dotted border?


----------



## calibre (Apr 29, 2012)

125x125 please....


----------



## Ace (Apr 29, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> ​



Taking this.


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Apr 29, 2012)

Lmao said:


> ​



taking   .


----------



## Raiden (Apr 29, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> ​



I think I'll take this.


----------



## santanico (Apr 29, 2012)

taking, thanks


----------



## Mochi (Apr 29, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> 
> 
> ​



Can I take these?


----------



## Kaitou (Apr 29, 2012)

Taking.
repped


----------



## Lmao (Apr 29, 2012)

Shirosaki said:


> could i get dotted border?


----------



## calibre (Apr 29, 2012)

taking also this         .


----------



## Billie (Apr 29, 2012)

Garcia said:


> 125x125 please....


 



Garcia said:


> taking also this         .


----------



## kyochi (Apr 29, 2012)

Joo said:
			
		

>



taking these, must spread :v


----------



## Dei (Apr 29, 2012)

_Rep if taking~_​


----------



## Billie (Apr 30, 2012)

*Rep if taking*



​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Billie (Apr 30, 2012)

*Rep if taking*


​


----------



## Billie (Apr 30, 2012)

Merrymaus said:


> Can I take these?



Sure, why not?


----------



## Dei (Apr 30, 2012)

_rep if taking~_​


----------



## Synn (Apr 30, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> ​



Taking, I have to spread. :<


----------



## Synn (Apr 30, 2012)

Rep if taking



​


----------



## Synn (Apr 30, 2012)

Rep if taking



​


----------



## Synn (Apr 30, 2012)

Rep if taking



​


----------



## Billie (Apr 30, 2012)

*Rep if taking*



​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Billie (Apr 30, 2012)

Scizor said:


> Stocks, please.
> Also, where's the first one from?


----------



## VoDe (Apr 30, 2012)

Synn said:


> Rep if taking
> 
> 
> ​



Thanks.


----------



## Dei (Apr 30, 2012)

_Rep if taking~_​


----------



## Suzy (Apr 30, 2012)

Dei said:


> _Rep if taking~_​



Sawako  taking  do you have smaller size? please:33


----------



## Liverbird (Apr 30, 2012)

Dei said:


> _Rep if taking~_​



Taking, and where is that from?


----------



## ? (Apr 30, 2012)

Dei said:


> _Rep if taking~_​


Taking


----------



## G (Apr 30, 2012)

taking.
170x170 please.


----------



## Imagine (Apr 30, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> 
> 
> ​



Taking these.


----------



## Norc (Apr 30, 2012)

​
~Rep if taking.


----------



## Hariti (Apr 30, 2012)

Synn said:


> Rep if taking
> 
> 
> ​



Taking,thanks.


----------



## Lovely Hope (Apr 30, 2012)

NoRc13 said:


> ​
> ~Rep if taking.



Taking this :33..


----------



## kyochi (Apr 30, 2012)

Taking


----------



## lacey (Apr 30, 2012)

Taking. You've been repped.


----------



## Jaded Heart (Apr 30, 2012)

please rep if taking


​


----------



## Synn (Apr 30, 2012)

Rep if taking



​


----------



## Synn (Apr 30, 2012)

Rep if taking



​


----------



## Gold Roger (Apr 30, 2012)

Lmao said:


> ​



Taking.


----------



## Synn (Apr 30, 2012)

Rep if taking



​


----------



## Fear (Apr 30, 2012)

Synn said:


> Rep if taking
> 
> 
> 
> ​



You still mad?


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Apr 30, 2012)

Lmao said:


> ​



Taking.


----------



## Rinoa (Apr 30, 2012)

Rep if taking​


----------



## Death Note (Apr 30, 2012)

Rep if taking.


----------



## Synn (May 1, 2012)

Fear said:


> You still mad?



Not everything is about you, Fear. 

But if you were somehow offended, I will remove it.


----------



## Ghost (May 1, 2012)

Death Note said:


> Rep if taking.



awesome, thanks.


----------



## xDex (May 1, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> ​



Can I take this one? Thank you.


----------



## G (May 1, 2012)

awesome, taking      .


----------



## jNdee~ (May 1, 2012)

Anyone have a Thor set? The movie thor


----------



## Dei (May 1, 2012)

_Rep if taking~_​

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Arya Stark (May 1, 2012)

Dei said:


> _rep if taking~_​



taking, thank you.


----------



## Ace (May 1, 2012)

Jaded Heart said:


> please rep if taking
> ​







			
				Dei said:
			
		

> ​


Taking.


----------



## Synn (May 1, 2012)

xDex said:


> Can I take this one? Thank you.



I already claimed it. >___<



G said:


> awesome, taking      .



Don't forget to rep for the avatars you take.


----------



## Torpedo Titz (May 1, 2012)

jNdee said:


> Anyone have a Thor set? The movie thor



 is the appropriate place to ask.


----------



## Distance (May 1, 2012)

Synn said:


> Rep if taking
> 
> 
> ​



a good job as always. :33


----------



## Lmao (May 1, 2012)

​


----------



## Dei (May 1, 2012)

_Rep if taking~_​


----------



## G (May 1, 2012)

taking this too
argh too much great avys >.<


----------



## Synn (May 1, 2012)

Rep if taking




​


----------



## Santí (May 1, 2012)

Taking this.


----------



## Skywalker (May 1, 2012)

Death Note said:


> Rep if taking.


Taking this, repped.


----------



## Rima (May 1, 2012)

Dei said:


> _Rep if taking~_​



Taking       .


----------



## Ari (May 1, 2012)

rep if taking


----------



## lacey (May 1, 2012)

Not taking, but may I have the stock?


----------



## ℛei (May 1, 2012)

Dei said:


> _Rep if taking~_​



Taking those.Thank you


----------



## Norc (May 1, 2012)

Dei said:


> _Rep if taking~_​



Taking.
And may I have the stock?


----------



## Norc (May 1, 2012)

​
~Rep if taking.


----------



## Synn (May 1, 2012)

♥ Comatose ♥ said:


> Not taking, but may I have the stock?


----------



## Dei (May 1, 2012)

NoRc13 said:


> ​
> ~Rep if taking.



Taking thanks~
24'd will rep later



NoRc13 said:


> And may I have the stock?



here you go


----------



## Metaro (May 1, 2012)

Dei said:


> _Rep if taking~_​



This ...and may i have stock too?


----------



## Ace (May 1, 2012)

Synn said:


> Rep if taking
> 
> 
> ​



Taking.          

*Edit* Must spread.


----------



## lacey (May 1, 2012)

Thank you so much. (:


----------



## Synn (May 1, 2012)

Rep if taking



​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kyochi (May 1, 2012)

thank you :')


----------



## Dei (May 1, 2012)

_Rep if taking~_​


----------



## Scizor (May 1, 2012)

Dei said:


> _Rep if taking~_​



Stocks, please.


----------



## Ken-chan (May 1, 2012)

Dei said:


> _Rep if taking~_​



I cannot resist. :33

Thank you~


----------



## Muse (May 1, 2012)

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Death Note (May 1, 2012)

Something I made really quick.  Rep if you take it.


----------



## Billie (May 2, 2012)

*Rep if taking*



​

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## blue♥ (May 2, 2012)

Muse said:


> ​



This please.


----------



## Psychic (May 2, 2012)

EDIT : Taken these 3 first


Synn said:


> ​



​ 
Taken and repped.


----------



## Dei (May 2, 2012)

Kakashi_Love said:


> Taken and repped.



You can only take 3 avy's every 24 hours.


----------



## Billie (May 2, 2012)

*Rep if taking*




​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Billie (May 2, 2012)

*Rep if taking*





​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ether Nightmare (May 2, 2012)

My first try on _Photoshop_. 

*~* Just rep.


----------



## G (May 2, 2012)

taken                .


----------



## Dei (May 2, 2012)

_Rep if taking~_​


----------



## Lovely Hope (May 2, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> ​



Yummy..taking :33..


----------



## Imagine (May 2, 2012)

Dei said:


> _Rep if taking~_​



Taking this.


----------



## Tsukishima (May 2, 2012)

Dei said:


> _Rep if taking~_​



80x80 please? :33


----------



## Ether Nightmare (May 2, 2012)

Pokemon :

~ Just Rep.




Rainbow Dash Set :

~ Just Rep.





Batman :

~ Just Rep.


----------



## Ghost (May 2, 2012)

Ether Nightmare said:


> My first try on _Photoshop_.
> 
> *~* Just rep.



150 x 150 please :33


----------



## Ether Nightmare (May 2, 2012)

Shirosaki said:


> 150 x 150 please :33



I made two :




Don't forget to rep :33.


----------



## ? (May 2, 2012)

Ether Nightmare said:


> My first try on _Photoshop_.
> 
> *~* Just rep.



Taking       .


----------



## Billie (May 2, 2012)

*Rep if taking*




​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Billie (May 2, 2012)

*Rep if taking*



​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Billie (May 2, 2012)

*Rep if taking*

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ether Nightmare (May 2, 2012)

Iron Man.

~ Just Rep.


----------



## Dei (May 2, 2012)

Tsukishima said:


> 80x80 please? :33


----------



## Jaded Heart (May 2, 2012)

Muse said:


> ​



taking, <3


----------



## Muse (May 2, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking*



Taking @w@


----------



## Norc (May 2, 2012)

Dei said:


> here you go


Thanks.



​


~Rep if taking.


----------



## 666 (May 2, 2012)

*Rep if taking*
​


----------



## Vash (May 2, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> 
> ​





Ether Nightmare said:


> Iron Man.
> 
> ~ Just Rep.



I'll take these, thank you.


----------



## Gogeta (May 2, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 





Joo said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> 
> 
> ...







Taking the Cole MacGrath one  Thanks


----------



## Ken-chan (May 2, 2012)

​


----------



## Vash (May 2, 2012)

ENxSAMA said:


> ​



Edited my last post!

Taking this.


----------



## Suzy (May 2, 2012)

666 said:


> *Rep if taking*
> ​



I take these, could you resize though?


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (May 2, 2012)

I'll take, and if possible 150 x 200 size

thank you


----------



## 666 (May 2, 2012)

Suzy said:


> I take these, could you resize though?


----------



## Ken-chan (May 2, 2012)

ane said:


> I'll take, and if possible 150 x 200 size
> 
> thank you





Alright? :33


----------



## Ether Nightmare (May 2, 2012)

Some more Carnage.

~ Just Rep.


----------



## Imagine (May 2, 2012)

Ether Nightmare said:


> Some more Carnage.
> 
> ~ Just Rep.



Sexy taking


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (May 2, 2012)

ENxSAMA said:


> Alright? :33



yes. thanks a lot, EN <3


----------



## Santí (May 2, 2012)

Taking these two.

I'm 24'd, so I owe rep to Joo.


----------



## kyochi (May 2, 2012)

thank    you


----------



## Morphine (May 2, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



taking, thank you.


----------



## Ana (May 2, 2012)

NoRc13 said:


> Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Taking thanks


----------



## lacey (May 2, 2012)

Taking. You've both been repped.

NoRc, may I have the BRS one in 150x150?


----------



## Dei (May 2, 2012)

_Rep if taking~_​


----------



## Billie (May 2, 2012)

*Rep if taking*




​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Billie (May 2, 2012)

*Rep if taking*



​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Immortal King (May 2, 2012)

Dei taking the Guts one


----------



## Billie (May 2, 2012)

*Rep if taking*


​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MageNinja10 (May 2, 2012)

Ether Nightmare said:


> Pokemon :
> 
> ~ Just Rep.



Taking this one. Looks awesome! Thanks


----------



## Alexandra (May 2, 2012)

Ether Nightmare said:


> Pokemon :
> 
> ~ Just Rep.


Mines


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (May 3, 2012)

Dei said:


> _Rep if taking~_​



taking    .


----------



## Norc (May 3, 2012)

♥ Comatose ♥ said:


> Taking. You've both been repped.
> 
> NoRc, may I have the BRS one in 150x150?





Here you go.


----------



## Tsukishima (May 3, 2012)

Dei said:


>



Taking! :33


----------



## Dei (May 3, 2012)

_Rep if taking~_​


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (May 3, 2012)

some nardo


----------



## Scizor (May 3, 2012)

​
Rep and cred if taking, please


----------



## Jaded Heart (May 3, 2012)

taking, <3


----------



## Billie (May 3, 2012)

ane said:


> some nardo



Rep and Taking.


----------



## Ghost (May 3, 2012)

Ether Nightmare said:


> Some more Carnage.
> 
> ~ Just Rep.



dotted border please.


----------



## Ether Nightmare (May 3, 2012)

Some Naruto Avatars/Signatures :

~ Just Rep.



​


----------



## Ether Nightmare (May 3, 2012)

Some Sets :

~ Just Rep.


----------



## Norc (May 3, 2012)

Ether Nightmare said:


> Some Naruto Avatars/Signatures :
> 
> ~ Just Rep.
> 
> ​


Taking.
May I have the stock,amazing shit.


----------



## Billie (May 3, 2012)

*Rep if taking*



​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Billie (May 3, 2012)

*Rep if taking*



​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Billie (May 3, 2012)

*Rep if taking*




​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Billie (May 3, 2012)

*Rep if taking*



​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ether Nightmare (May 3, 2012)

NoRc13 said:


> Taking.
> May I have the stock,amazing shit.



[]

:33.

100 posts by the way .


----------



## Dei (May 3, 2012)

_Rep if taking~_​


----------



## G (May 3, 2012)

stock plz         .


----------



## Ether Nightmare (May 3, 2012)

G said:


> stock plz         .



[] :33


----------



## Imagine (May 3, 2012)

Scizor said:


> ​
> Rep and cred if taking, please



taking this.


----------



## Ether Nightmare (May 3, 2012)

Tsunade

~ Just Rep :


----------



## andrea (May 3, 2012)

Ether Nightmare said:


> Tsunade
> 
> ~ Just Rep :



Taking, thanks


----------



## Billie (May 3, 2012)

*Rep if taking*



​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Billie (May 3, 2012)

*Rep if taking*

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Melodie (May 3, 2012)

Ether Nightmare said:


> Tsunade
> 
> ~ Just Rep :



Taking, Thank you. ​


----------



## Ether Nightmare (May 3, 2012)

Some more .

~ Just Rep.


----------



## Melodie (May 3, 2012)

Ether Nightmare said:


> Some more .
> 
> ~ Just Rep.



Edited my previous post; Taking this one.


----------



## Oppip (May 3, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> 
> 
> ​



Taking, thanks. Will rep and cred.


----------



## MageNinja10 (May 3, 2012)

ane said:


> some nardo



Taking this one. I'll be sure to cred & rep


----------



## Billie (May 3, 2012)

If you want to know the charakters of my lastet Avas is here a list:


The Argonian from Skyrim
The Orc from Skyrim
The Altmer from Skyrim
The Khajiit from Skyrim
The Breton from Skyrim
The Bosmer from Skyrim
The Redguard from Skyrim
The Dunmer from Skyrim
The Imperial from Skyrim


The Nord from Skyrim
Master Chief from Halo
Solid Snake from Metal Gear
Nathan Drake from Uncharted
Isaac Clarke from Dead Space
The Boy from Limbo
Bayonetta
Ken Washio recently from Tatsunoko VS Capcom
Batman


Ezio from Assassin's Creed
Adam Jensen from Deus EX: Human Revolution
Frank West from Dead Rising
Gabriel Belmont from Castlevania: Lords of Shadow
Hawke from Dragon Age 2
Kratos from God of War
Louis from Left 4 Dead
Sheva Alomar from Resident Evil 5
Sub-Zero from Mortal Kombat



Travis Touchdown from No More Heroes
Lightning from Final Fantasy 13
Slayer from Guilty Gear
Ethan Mars from Heavy Rain
Garcia Hotspur from Shadows of the Damned
Vincent from Catherine
Rick from Splatterhouse
Morrigan recently from Marvel VS Capcom 3
Heather Mason from Silent Hill 3


Chell from Portal 2
Chuck Greene from Dead Rising 2
The Crosshair from Child of Eden
Francis York from Deadly Premonition
Chris Redfield from Resident Evil
The Witcher
Faith from Mirror's Edge
Marcus Fenix from Gears of War
Tallis from Dragon Age 2: Mark of the Assassin


----------



## Zoan Marco (May 3, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> ​



Taking thanks.


----------



## MystKaos (May 3, 2012)

Ether Nightmare said:


> Some Sets :
> 
> ~ Just Rep.



awhhh too cute!!!~~~

have you got the avi in 150x200?

I want to use the set on another forum, if that's OK. If not, then nevermind.


----------



## Hitomi (May 4, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking*


do you by any chance still have the stocks for these two? 


and these as well:



Joo said:


>


----------



## Ether Nightmare (May 4, 2012)

Dark_Ninja_X said:


> awhhh too cute!!!~~~
> 
> have you got the avi in 150x200?
> 
> I want to use the set on another forum, if that's OK. If not, then nevermind.





It's ok; just don't forget to rep. :33


----------



## Billie (May 4, 2012)

Snow Princess said:


> do you by any chance still have the stocks for these two?
> 
> and these as well:


----------



## Dei (May 4, 2012)

_Rep if taking~_​


----------



## Jaded Heart (May 4, 2012)

Can I have this resized to 150x150?


----------



## Ether Nightmare (May 4, 2012)

Here you are :33


----------



## Ether Nightmare (May 4, 2012)

~ Just Rep. :33


----------



## MystKaos (May 4, 2012)

Ether Nightmare said:


> It's ok; just don't forget to rep. :33



thanks alot!~

repped you on the above quote/post.


----------



## Lmao (May 4, 2012)

​


----------



## andrea (May 4, 2012)

Lmao said:


> ​



150x200 please :33


----------



## Lmao (May 4, 2012)

Lysandra said:


> 150x200 please :33


----------



## Jaded Heart (May 4, 2012)

_please rep if taking
_

​


----------



## Mochi (May 4, 2012)

Lmao said:


> ​



I want this 

Edit: do you have the stock?


----------



## Norc (May 4, 2012)

​


~Rep if taking.


----------



## Vash (May 4, 2012)

NoRc13 said:


> ​~Rep if taking.




I'll take this, thanks.


----------



## Momoko (May 4, 2012)

Dei said:


> _Rep if taking~_​



Taking! thanks. :33 do you still have the stock btw?


----------



## ? (May 4, 2012)

NoRc13 said:


> ​
> 
> 
> ~Rep if taking.



Taking. Thank you.


----------



## andrea (May 4, 2012)

Thank you


----------



## Ether Nightmare (May 4, 2012)

The Five Kages.

~ Just Rep.

​
~ Just Rep.

​


----------



## Ana (May 4, 2012)

Ether Nightmare said:


> The Five Kages.
> 
> 
> ~ Just Rep.
> ...






Ether Nightmare said:


> ~ Just Rep. :33



taking thank you :33


----------



## Gogeta (May 4, 2012)

Just give credit


----------



## Billie (May 4, 2012)

*Rep if taking*


​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Santoryu (May 4, 2012)

Nice avatars, Joo.

Taking this one


Which anime?

Need to spread.


----------



## lacey (May 4, 2012)

Not taking, but may I have the stock?




NoRc13 said:


> Here you go.



Thank you so much.


----------



## Godaime Tsunade (May 4, 2012)

Is there any way you could resize this to 150x200? ​


----------



## Billie (May 4, 2012)

*Rep if taking*




​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Billie (May 4, 2012)

♥ Comatose ♥ said:


> Not taking, but may I have the stock?


----------



## Imagine (May 4, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> 
> 
> ​



Mine lmao.


----------



## Palpatine (May 4, 2012)

Dei said:


> ​



You have the stock for this? :amazed


----------



## Ether Nightmare (May 5, 2012)

Godaime Tsunade said:


> Is there any way you could resize this to 150x200? ​



Sure .

Sorry for the delay by the way.


----------



## Dei (May 5, 2012)

Palpatine said:


> You have the stock for this? :amazed


----------



## Godaime Tsunade (May 5, 2012)

Ether Nightmare said:


> Sure .
> 
> Sorry for the delay by the way.



Thanks, they're amazing. And no, don't be silly, can't expect you to carry out orders all day. 

Oh and, taking.​


----------



## Sourcandy (May 5, 2012)

Ether Nightmare said:


> ~ Just Rep. :33


120x120?


----------



## Lmao (May 5, 2012)

​


----------



## Vash (May 5, 2012)

Lmao said:


> ​



I got this


----------



## kyochi (May 5, 2012)

And I've got THIS. zankyu, must spread


----------



## Dei (May 5, 2012)

_Rep if taking~_​


----------



## Billie (May 5, 2012)

*Rep if taking*



​

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Billie (May 5, 2012)

*Rep if taking*



​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Billie (May 5, 2012)

*Rep if taking*

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (May 5, 2012)

Lmao said:


> ​



I got this


----------



## Ghost (May 5, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> ​



Thanks. 

edit. could i have thin black border?


----------



## Sunako (May 5, 2012)

Haha, yes. I'm taking this.


----------



## Ether Nightmare (May 5, 2012)

Sourcandy said:


> 120x120?



I dunno why you asked for 120x120 since junior members can use 125x125, so I made two. :33


----------



## Billie (May 5, 2012)

*Rep if taking*
*Artwork:* Chrono Trigger / Kingdom Hearts 358/2 Days / Kingdom Hearts: Birth by Sleep



​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Billie (May 5, 2012)

*Rep if taking*
*Artwork:* Kingdom Hearts: Birth by Sleep / Dawn of Mana / Blade & Soul



​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Billie (May 5, 2012)

*Rep if taking*
*Artwork:* Blade & Soul


​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Billie (May 5, 2012)

Shirosaki said:


> Thanks.
> 
> edit. could i have thin black border?


----------



## Zoan Marco (May 5, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking*
> *Artwork:* Blade & Soul
> 
> 
> ​



Taking, resize all please, thank you.

Gotta spread.


----------



## Billie (May 5, 2012)

Zoan Marco said:


> Taking, resize all please, thank you.
> 
> Gotta spread.


----------



## Zoan Marco (May 5, 2012)

Joo said:


>



Thank you very much.


----------



## ? (May 5, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> ​





Joo said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> ​



Taking. Thanks


----------



## Santí (May 5, 2012)

Taking this, I'll have to spread around a bit before repping you again.


----------



## zetzume (May 5, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> ​



stock please? =)


----------



## santanico (May 5, 2012)

canti!!!! 

 oh yes


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (May 6, 2012)

taking, thank you

would you have as well 150 x 200?


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (May 6, 2012)




----------



## Norc (May 6, 2012)

​





~Rep if taking.


----------



## Paptala (May 6, 2012)

rep plz if taking​


ane said:


>


Gorgeous - would you mind sharing the stock for these two?


----------



## Hitomi (May 6, 2012)

rep only~




ask if you want resize/border.​


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (May 6, 2012)

Paptala said:


> Gorgeous - would you mind sharing the stock for these two?



I will look for them in a few hours when I'm back home and can use my computer again :3


----------



## zetzume (May 6, 2012)

Snow Princess said:


> rep only~
> 
> 
> 
> ask if you want resize/border.​



100x100 please. =)


----------



## Hitomi (May 6, 2012)

zetzume said:


> 100x100 please. =)


100x100


and 125x125


----------



## Judecious (May 6, 2012)

150x200 please


----------



## zetzume (May 6, 2012)

Snow Princess said:


> 100x100
> 
> 
> and 125x125



thank you. <3


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (May 6, 2012)

Judecious said:


> 150x200 please



I'm not sure whether Paptala took it or not, but if he/she didn't, yeah, sure, in a few hours when I'm back home though


----------



## Ether Nightmare (May 6, 2012)

*~* _Just Rep_.
​


----------



## Lmao (May 6, 2012)

ane said:


> taking, thank you
> 
> would you have as well 150 x 200?


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (May 6, 2012)

thank you, Lmao


----------



## Billie (May 6, 2012)

zetzume said:


> stock please? =)


----------



## Santoryu (May 6, 2012)

Resize and border please             .


----------



## zetzume (May 6, 2012)

Thank you. <3 
+rep


----------



## Sourcandy (May 6, 2012)

Ether Nightmare said:


> I dunno why you asked for 120x120 since junior members can use 125x125, so I made two. :33


Thank you! pek


----------



## Dei (May 6, 2012)

_Rep if taking~_​


----------



## Ghost (May 6, 2012)

rep if taking


----------



## zetzume (May 6, 2012)

not taking, but stock please? =) hawt.


----------



## Billie (May 6, 2012)

*Rep if taking*




​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Billie (May 6, 2012)

*Rep if taking*





​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nello (May 6, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> 
> ​



Taking :33


----------



## Scizor (May 6, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Stocks, please.


----------



## Zoan Marco (May 6, 2012)

Dei said:


> _Rep if taking~_​



Taking thanks.


----------



## Billie (May 6, 2012)

Scizor said:


> Stocks, please.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Atlantic Storm (May 6, 2012)

Ether Nightmare said:


> *~* _Just Rep_.
> ​



Do you have either of these in 150 x 150?


----------



## Norc (May 6, 2012)

​




~Rep if taking.


----------



## santanico (May 6, 2012)

taking                      .


----------



## Ether Nightmare (May 6, 2012)

Atlantic Storm said:


> Do you have either of these in 150 x 150?



But of course. :33

Here you are :

​
Starr claimed the _Edward Elric_ Avatar, since you haven't selected which of the two Avatars you wanted.

You said either. Damn what should I do ? :S


----------



## Atlantic Storm (May 6, 2012)

*Rep if taking.*
;;;;;


---

;;;​


----------



## Ether Nightmare (May 6, 2012)

Atlantic Storm said:


> *Rep if taking.*
> ;




Taking this one. :33


----------



## kyochi (May 6, 2012)

Thanks, guys. Please re-size.


----------



## Torpedo Titz (May 6, 2012)

Atlantic Storm said:


> *Rep if taking.*



Good shit. Taking.


----------



## Ghost (May 6, 2012)

Atlantic Storm said:


> *Rep if taking.*
> [;​



dotted and thin black border pls :33


----------



## Omega Reaper (May 6, 2012)

Can I ask for a favor please?

I've been trying to find Lighting Avatars from Final Fantasy 13 but I can't find any.  If any of the artists here have some, please let me know.  

Thank you.


----------



## Ether Nightmare (May 6, 2012)

*~* _Just Rep if taking_.


​


----------



## Ether Nightmare (May 6, 2012)

*~* _Just Rep if taking_.



​ 



​


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 6, 2012)

zetzume said:


> not taking, but stock please? =) hawt.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (May 6, 2012)

kyochi said:


> Thanks, guys. Please re-size.







Shirosaki said:


> dotted and thin black border pls :33



;

Enjoy!


----------



## Atlantic Storm (May 6, 2012)

Some old avatars.*

Rep if taking:

*;;;;;

---

​


----------



## Chuck (May 6, 2012)

Shirosaki said:


> rep if taking



this wasnt taken right?  may i please have it as a 125 X 125


----------



## Morphine (May 6, 2012)

NoRc13 said:


> ​
> 
> 
> 
> ...



can i get this 150x150?


----------



## Billie (May 6, 2012)

Atlantic Storm said:


> *
> Rep if taking:
> 
> *​



Taking & Rep.


----------



## M@F (May 6, 2012)

Ether Nightmare said:


> *~* _Just Rep if taking_.
> 
> 
> [CENTER



awesomesauce!
keep the fma giveaways coming!


----------



## Hitomi (May 6, 2012)

Santoryu said:


> Resize and border please.


----------



## The Weeknd (May 6, 2012)

rep and cred if taking please

Thanos:



Ultron:


----------



## Death Note (May 6, 2012)

Rep if you take.


----------



## Norc (May 7, 2012)

Morphine said:


> can i get this 150x150?



Here





​





~Rep if taking


----------



## Billie (May 7, 2012)

*Rep if taking*



​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Billie (May 7, 2012)

*Rep if taking*

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zetzume (May 7, 2012)

taking this one. <3


----------



## blue♥ (May 7, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking*
> ​





Joo said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> ​



Yes, yes, and yes. Thank you. :33


----------



## Sunako (May 7, 2012)

Takingggggggggg


----------



## Billie (May 7, 2012)

*Rep if taking*


​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Billie (May 7, 2012)

*Rep if taking*


​

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## G (May 7, 2012)

Taking this        .


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (May 7, 2012)

really pretty, thank you, Joo


----------



## Ace (May 7, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> ​



Taking                          **


----------



## kyochi (May 7, 2012)

All the Korra avatars....  Gone. 

I should slap all of you.  


But I'm taking this, thank you.


----------



## Momoko (May 7, 2012)

NoRc13 said:


> ~Rep if taking



I'm taking these ones! Thank you. :33


----------



## Liverbird (May 7, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> ​





Joo said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> 
> ​



Taking, resize please. Thanks in advance


----------



## Billie (May 7, 2012)

Liverbird said:


> Taking, resize please. Thanks in advance

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Billie (May 7, 2012)

*Rep if taking*
*Anime:*  Sakamichi no Apollon 




​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (May 8, 2012)




----------



## Zoan Marco (May 8, 2012)

Atlantic Storm said:


> *Rep if taking.*
> ;
> 
> 
> ...



Taking, people took it but never used it and has been over 48 hours.

repped.


----------



## Sunako (May 8, 2012)

jared padalecki and the legend of korra avatars


----------



## Billie (May 8, 2012)

*Rep if taking*




​

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Santoryu (May 8, 2012)

Taking.

Which anime?


----------



## Hero (May 8, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking*
> ​




Taking this again . Also can I see the stock for this? I want to see what this guy looks like

Also can you increase it to 170x170? I might use this for my profile picture instead​


----------



## kyochi (May 8, 2012)

Joo said:
			
		

>



I will take these.  ....but I have to spread.


----------



## Vice (May 8, 2012)

150x150?


----------



## SaishuSoda (May 8, 2012)

Vice said:


> 150x150?


----------



## Psychic (May 8, 2012)

Taking! Will rep when I am not 24'd.


----------



## Vice (May 8, 2012)

Thanks              .


----------



## SaishuSoda (May 9, 2012)

_*Rep if taking.*_​


----------



## Psychic (May 9, 2012)

Kakashi_Love said:


> Taking! Will rep when I am not 24'd.


repped, but the image doesnt move in my avatar.


----------



## Santí (May 9, 2012)

Works fine for me.


----------



## Psychic (May 9, 2012)

Edit : Nevermind, got it to work.


----------



## Santí (May 9, 2012)

I really like the coloring used in this avi.

I'll take it.


----------



## Billie (May 9, 2012)

Santoryu said:


> Taking.
> 
> Which anime?



?ts from a game "Gravity Rush".

[YOUTUBE]yMr6eULnQ3Q[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sayaka (May 9, 2012)

Naya Rivera


----------



## Billie (May 9, 2012)

*Rep if taking*



​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Billie (May 9, 2012)

*Rep if taking*



​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Billie (May 9, 2012)

*Rep if taking*



​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ken-chan (May 9, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking*
> ​



Taking. Thank you~

Have to spread first. Won't forget to rep you though.


----------



## Billie (May 9, 2012)

*Rep if taking* 


​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brox (May 9, 2012)

rep if taking

,,
,,
,,


----------



## Synn (May 9, 2012)

Rep if taking



​


----------



## Synn (May 9, 2012)

Rep if taking


​


----------



## Necessary Evil (May 9, 2012)

Synn said:


> Rep if taking
> 
> 
> ​



Taking .


----------



## SaishuSoda (May 9, 2012)

_*Rep if taking.*_​


----------



## Ana (May 9, 2012)

SaishuSoda said:


> _*Rep if taking.*_​




Taking, can I get a 150x200 version on the second one please? :33


----------



## SaishuSoda (May 9, 2012)

Ana said:


> Taking, can I get a 150x200 version on the second one please? :33


----------



## Scizor (May 9, 2012)

SaishuSoda said:


> _*Rep if taking.*_​



Taking. 
Would you mind if I add a border myself and would you mind if I use it on another forum?

Also, stock, please


----------



## SaishuSoda (May 9, 2012)

Scizor said:


> Taking.
> Would you mind if I add a border myself and would you mind if I use it on another forum?


Nah, that's fine with me. 


> Also, stock, please


----------



## Jaded Heart (May 9, 2012)

_please rep if taking_


​


----------



## Scizor (May 9, 2012)

SaishuSoda said:


> Nah, that's fine with me.



Alright. 

Thanks again


----------



## Basilikos (May 9, 2012)

SaishuSoda said:


> [/CENTER]


Stocks for these two, please.


----------



## SaishuSoda (May 9, 2012)

Basilikos said:


> Stocks for these two, please.


I don't have the stock for the first one with me anymore, but here's the .


----------



## Jena (May 10, 2012)

I made this to upload to tumblr, but it can be used as a sig too.
Rep/Cred optional (credit is already on the image, so don't worry about that...)


----------



## Nello (May 10, 2012)

SaishuSoda said:


> _*Rep if taking.*_​



Taking :33


----------



## Selva (May 10, 2012)

​


----------



## Matariki (May 10, 2012)

mine     .


----------



## Whitebeard (May 10, 2012)

Thanks                .


----------



## Karyuu (May 10, 2012)

150x200, no?


----------



## kyochi (May 10, 2012)

Selva said:
			
		

>



Why yes, I will take you up on that.  Thank you.


----------



## SaishuSoda (May 10, 2012)

_*Rep if taking.*_​


----------



## Synn (May 10, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> ​



Thank you. :]


----------



## Ana (May 10, 2012)

Thanks :33


----------



## MystKaos (May 10, 2012)

I'll take this~ ~Thanks!

+repped. =D

Gonna be used on another forum if you're wondering why I'm not using it here. xD


----------



## Scizor (May 10, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Naruto chapter 585 spoilers_ 



​



*You may take (one of) them but you cannot use (one of) them 'till after coming Sunday; that's a forum rule.
Also please keep the spoiler tags when quoting this post.*

Rep if taking, please


----------



## Ken-chan (May 10, 2012)

​


----------



## Ken-chan (May 10, 2012)

​


----------



## Ken-chan (May 10, 2012)

​


----------



## Mirrow (May 10, 2012)

Jena said:


> I made this to upload to tumblr, but it can be used as a sig too.
> Rep/Cred optional (credit is already on the image, so don't worry about that...)



Awesome, I'll have this.


----------



## Basilikos (May 10, 2012)

SaishuSoda said:


> _*Rep if taking.*_​


Stock, please.


----------



## Vice (May 10, 2012)

Yep.


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (May 10, 2012)




----------



## blue♥ (May 10, 2012)

ENxSAMA said:


> ​



Mmm, yep.



ENxSAMA said:


> ​



This too.


----------



## choco bao bao (May 10, 2012)

ENxSAMA said:


> ​





ENxSAMA said:


> ​


Taking


----------



## Zach (May 11, 2012)

Taking                      .


----------



## Skywalker (May 11, 2012)

ENxSAMA said:


> ​


Good stuff.


----------



## Anarch (May 11, 2012)

ENxSAMA said:


> ​



Taking , thanks


----------



## SaishuSoda (May 11, 2012)

Basilikos said:


> Stock, please.


      .


----------



## Santí (May 11, 2012)

Taking this.


----------



## Synn (May 11, 2012)

Rep if taking



​


----------



## Norc (May 11, 2012)

Synn said:


> Rep if taking
> ​



Taking this one.


----------



## Ghost (May 11, 2012)

Synn said:


> Rep if taking
> 
> ​



could i have dotted border and thin black border?


----------



## Dei (May 11, 2012)

_Rep if taking~_​


----------



## G (May 11, 2012)

Taking this             .


----------



## Synn (May 11, 2012)

Shirosaki said:


> could i have dotted border and thin black border?


----------



## Vash (May 11, 2012)

Just some colourized screencaps.

​


----------



## Atlantic Storm (May 11, 2012)

Taking this. Do you have the stock?


----------



## Synn (May 11, 2012)

Rep if taking



​


----------



## Synn (May 11, 2012)

Rep if taking


​


----------



## Scizor (May 11, 2012)

Synn said:


> Rep if taking
> 
> 
> ​



Stock, please.


----------



## Synn (May 11, 2012)

Scizor said:


> Stock, please.


----------



## Ken-chan (May 11, 2012)

​


----------



## Vash (May 11, 2012)

ENxSAMA said:


> ​



Nice. Thank you.


----------



## Lmao (May 11, 2012)

Synn said:


> Rep if taking
> 
> 
> ​


Dear lord,stock please

Also 150x200 if possible


----------



## Lmao (May 11, 2012)

True but i only want the 150x200 version for future use,the stock will do for now. :>


----------



## Scizor (May 11, 2012)

​
Rep and cred if taking, please


----------



## Synn (May 12, 2012)

Lmao said:


> Dear lord,stock please
> 
> Also 150x200 if possible


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (May 12, 2012)

Atlantic Storm said:


> Taking this. Do you have the stock?


----------



## Synn (May 12, 2012)

Rep if taking




​


----------



## Synn (May 12, 2012)

Rep if taking



​


----------



## ? (May 12, 2012)

Scizor said:


> ​
> Rep and cred if taking, please



Taking these                .


----------



## Shota (May 12, 2012)

Synn said:


> Rep if taking
> 
> 
> ​



Taking :33


----------



## Brox (May 12, 2012)

rep if taking

,,
,,
,


----------



## choco bao bao (May 12, 2012)

Synn said:


> Rep if taking
> 
> ​





Synn said:


> Rep if taking
> 
> 
> ​


Taking


----------



## Anarch (May 12, 2012)

b?ckdich said:


> rep if taking
> 
> ​



taking thanks


----------



## Torpedo Titz (May 12, 2012)

b?ckdich said:


> rep if taking



Thanks           .


----------



## Dei (May 12, 2012)

_Rep if taking~_​


----------



## Synn (May 12, 2012)

Rep if taking




​


----------



## Vash (May 12, 2012)

Synn said:


> Rep if taking
> 
> 
> ​





b?ckdich said:


> rep if taking



Taking these.


----------



## Norc (May 12, 2012)

Synn said:


> Rep if taking
> ​


Taking.
Will Rep later.



May I have the stocks for these 3.


----------



## Synn (May 12, 2012)

Norc said:


> May I have the stocks for these 3.


----------



## G (May 12, 2012)

Synn said:


> Rep if taking
> 
> ​



taking this i guess


----------



## Atlantic Storm (May 12, 2012)

Synn said:


> Rep if taking
> 
> 
> 
> ​



Taking these. Will rep when the 24 hour limit has passed.


----------



## Brox (May 12, 2012)

rep if taking

,,
,,
,,


----------



## Zenith (May 12, 2012)

Synn said:


>




Taking this


----------



## Palpatine (May 12, 2012)

b?ckdich said:


> rep if taking
> 
> ,



Excellent, taking.


----------



## Dei (May 12, 2012)

_Rep if taking~_​


----------



## Brox (May 12, 2012)

rep if taking

,,
,,
,,


----------



## andrea (May 12, 2012)

b?ckdich said:


> rep if taking



Taking this.


----------



## Ana (May 12, 2012)

b?ckdich said:


> rep if taking




Taking


----------



## Velocity (May 12, 2012)

Any chance of getting this as 150x200?


----------



## Imagine (May 12, 2012)

b?ckdich said:


> rep if taking



Taking this.


----------



## Jαmes (May 13, 2012)

taking :33


----------



## Norc (May 13, 2012)

​


~Rep if taking.


----------



## Imagine (May 13, 2012)

Norc said:


> ​
> 
> 
> ~Rep if taking.



Taking this.


----------



## Dei (May 13, 2012)

_Rep if taking~_​


----------



## Gogeta (May 13, 2012)

Taking


----------



## Billie (May 13, 2012)

*Rep if taking*


​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Billie (May 13, 2012)

*Rep if taking*


​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ace (May 13, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> ​



Thank you. 

Edited: Must spread.


----------



## Santí (May 13, 2012)

Taking this.


----------



## Billie (May 13, 2012)

*Rep if taking*





​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vash (May 13, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> 
> 
> ​



Thanks        .


----------



## Melodie (May 13, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking*
> ​



Taking, Thank you. ​


----------



## Shota (May 13, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> ​



taking!


----------



## Mochi (May 13, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking*
> ​



Taking, thanks


----------



## Sourcandy (May 13, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> 
> ​



120X120 and 125X125?


----------



## Billie (May 13, 2012)

Sourcandy said:


> 120X120 and 125X125?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Weeknd (May 13, 2012)

rep and cred if taking


----------



## Zenith (May 13, 2012)

TittyNipple said:


> rep and cred if taking



Taking **


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (May 14, 2012)




----------



## Billie (May 14, 2012)

*Rep if taking*



​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Billie (May 14, 2012)

*Rep if taking*




​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Billie (May 14, 2012)

*Rep if taking*



​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Scizor (May 14, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> 
> ​



150x200 and stock, please.


----------



## andrea (May 14, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> ​



150x200 please Joo :33


----------



## Billie (May 14, 2012)

Scizor said:


> 150x200 and stock, please.







Lysandra said:


> 150x200 please Joo :33

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## andrea (May 14, 2012)

Thanks, need to spread


----------



## Scizor (May 14, 2012)

Joo said:


>



Thanks.
Will rep after spreading


----------



## Zenith (May 14, 2012)

Taking,rep when not 24'd


----------



## Norc (May 14, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking*
> ​


Awesome taking.


----------



## Billie (May 14, 2012)

*Rep if taking*


​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Billie (May 14, 2012)

*Rep if taking*


​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Billie (May 14, 2012)

*Rep if taking*

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Santoryu (May 14, 2012)

>



thanks                                      .

edit: need to spread >.>


----------



## Karyuu (May 14, 2012)

@Joo:  150x200? =3


----------



## Sunako (May 14, 2012)

YES. THANK YOU.


----------



## Billie (May 14, 2012)

Karyuu said:


> @Joo:  150x200? =3


----------



## Lmao (May 14, 2012)

​


----------



## Mirrow (May 14, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking*
> ​



Taking thanks.


----------



## Sherlōck (May 14, 2012)

>



Taking. 150x200 please.



Taking. 150x200 please.


----------



## Billie (May 14, 2012)

Last Samurai said:


> Taking. 150x200 please.


----------



## Billie (May 14, 2012)

*Rep if taking*

​


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (May 14, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking*
> ​



150x200? please


----------



## アストロ (May 14, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> ​



repped. Thanks.


----------



## Morphine (May 14, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> ​



yes thank you


----------



## Jaded Heart (May 14, 2012)

please rep if taking


​


----------



## SaishuSoda (May 14, 2012)

*Rep if taking.*​


----------



## Imagine (May 14, 2012)

SaishuSoda said:


> *Rep if taking.*



Nanashi! MINE!


----------



## ? (May 14, 2012)

SaishuSoda said:


> *Rep if taking.*​


Taking                                    .


----------



## Oturan (May 14, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> 
> ​



what's this anime?


----------



## Ace (May 14, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Taking this.  Will rep when can.


----------



## Torpedo Titz (May 14, 2012)

SaishuSoda said:


> *Rep if taking.*​



Mine.           :33


----------



## kyochi (May 14, 2012)

Oturan said:


> what's this anime?



Hyouka/One Piece


----------



## Hero (May 14, 2012)

Synn said:


> Rep if taking​
> 
> ​



Taking               .​


----------



## Basilikos (May 14, 2012)

SaishuSoda said:


> [/IMG]
> 
> *Rep if taking.*​


Stock, please.


----------



## SaishuSoda (May 14, 2012)

Basilikos said:


> Stock, please.


      .


----------



## lacey (May 14, 2012)

Not taking, but may I have the stock?


----------



## ghstwrld (May 15, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> ​



 Thanks.


----------



## Synn (May 15, 2012)

Rep if taking



​


----------



## Synn (May 15, 2012)

Rep if taking



​


----------



## Zenith (May 15, 2012)

Synn said:


>




Taking .....


----------



## Synn (May 15, 2012)

Rep if taking


​


----------



## Santí (May 15, 2012)

Taking this.


----------



## Billie (May 15, 2012)

*Rep if taking*

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Synn (May 15, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> ​



150x200 please


----------



## Billie (May 15, 2012)

Synn said:


> 150x200 please


----------



## Synn (May 15, 2012)

Joo said:


>



Thank you. :33

I'm 24'd, so I'll rep tomorrow.


----------



## Mirrow (May 15, 2012)

Synn said:


> ​



Thanks .


----------



## Excalibur (May 15, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> ]  ​



Taken, Thank Ya.+


----------



## Atlantic Storm (May 15, 2012)

Synn said:


> Rep if taking
> 
> 
> 
> ​



Taking this. Thank you. : )


----------



## Billie (May 15, 2012)

*Rep if taking*



​


----------



## Billie (May 15, 2012)

*Rep if taking*




​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Synn (May 15, 2012)

Atlantic Storm said:


> Taking this. Thank you. : )



Don't forget to rep. :]


----------



## Dei (May 15, 2012)

_Rep if taking~_​


----------



## Billie (May 15, 2012)

*Rep if taking*

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Murdoc (May 15, 2012)

_Rep If Taking_​


----------



## kyochi (May 15, 2012)

Joo said:
			
		

>



Thank you !


----------



## dream (May 15, 2012)

​


----------



## dream (May 15, 2012)

​


----------



## kyochi (May 15, 2012)

Editing my last post to take this.  Thank you ~


----------



## dream (May 15, 2012)

​


----------



## アストロ (May 15, 2012)

Kuroko no Basket avatars (will repp) - no gifs.


----------



## lacey (May 15, 2012)

Lupin III said:


> Kuroko no Basket avatars (will repp) - no gifs.


----------



## dream (May 15, 2012)




----------



## Norc (May 16, 2012)

​


~Rep if taking.


Taking


----------



## Dei (May 16, 2012)

_Rep if taking~_​


----------



## Ghost (May 16, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> ​



could i have thin black border?


----------



## Tsukishima (May 16, 2012)

Dei said:


> _Rep if taking~_​



Stock please? :33


----------



## Santoryu (May 16, 2012)

anime? or just some random fanart?


----------



## Dei (May 16, 2012)

Tsukishima said:


> Stock please? :33







Santoryu said:


> anime? or just some random fanart?



Anime is Fairy tail


----------



## Synn (May 16, 2012)

Rep if taking



​


----------



## Synn (May 16, 2012)

Rep if taking



​


----------



## Torpedo Titz (May 16, 2012)

Synn said:


> Rep if taking
> 
> ​



Solf. Taking plz. :33


----------



## dream (May 16, 2012)

Shirosaki said:


> could i have thin black border?



Here you go:


----------



## Bitty (May 16, 2012)

Synn said:


> Rep if taking
> 
> 
> 
> ​



thank you!!!


----------



## Sasuke (May 16, 2012)




----------



## Tsubomii (May 16, 2012)

rep if you take

​


----------



## Tsubomii (May 16, 2012)

Dei said:


> _Rep if taking~_​


i take this, I wanna have the stock, can i have it if you still have?


----------



## Ace (May 16, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> ​



Taking this.


----------



## Synn (May 16, 2012)

Rep if taking


​


----------



## ? (May 16, 2012)

Norc said:


> ​
> 
> 
> ~Rep if taking.



Taking                             .


----------



## Zenith (May 16, 2012)

Taking ....


----------



## Mirrow (May 16, 2012)

_*Rep if taking, can add borders, don't have stocks...*_​


----------



## Selva (May 16, 2012)

​


----------



## Momoko (May 16, 2012)

Selva said:


> ​





Synn said:


> Rep if taking
> ​



Taking, Thank you! *repped*


----------



## The Weeknd (May 16, 2012)

Synn said:


> Rep if taking
> 
> 
> ​



thanks bro.


----------



## ghstwrld (May 16, 2012)

Doctor said:


> ​





Eternal Goob said:


> ​




  Thanks.


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (May 17, 2012)




----------



## Norc (May 17, 2012)

​


~Rep if taking


----------



## Billie (May 17, 2012)

*Rep if taking*



​


----------



## Billie (May 17, 2012)

*Rep if taking*



​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Billie (May 17, 2012)

*Rep if taking*



​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Billie (May 17, 2012)

*Rep if taking*



​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Billie (May 17, 2012)

Synn said:


> Rep if taking
> 
> ​



Rep and taking.


----------



## Norc (May 17, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking*
> ​



Amazing,taking.
Will rep later.


----------



## Ghost (May 17, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> 
> ​



Dotted border pls


----------



## Melodie (May 17, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking*
> ​



Taking! Can you please re-size it to profile size?​


----------



## Billie (May 17, 2012)

Shirosaki said:


> Dotted border pls






Melodie said:


> Taking! Can you please re-size it to profile size?​


----------



## Torpedo Titz (May 17, 2012)

Norc said:


> ​
> 
> 
> ~Rep if taking



Slan. 

Dotted border please?

Have repped.


----------



## Norc (May 17, 2012)

Here you go


----------



## Torpedo Titz (May 17, 2012)

Thanks. :33


----------



## Ace (May 17, 2012)

Selva said:


> ​



Taking. Will rep when can. I'm 24 at the moment.


----------



## G (May 17, 2012)

170x170 please      .


----------



## Basilikos (May 17, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> ​


Stock, por favor.


----------



## Billie (May 17, 2012)

*Rep if taking*





​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Billie (May 17, 2012)

*Rep if taking*





​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Billie (May 17, 2012)

*Rep if taking*





​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Billie (May 17, 2012)

*Rep if taking*




​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Billie (May 17, 2012)

G said:


> 170x170 please      .






Basilikos said:


> Stock, por favor.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Synn (May 17, 2012)

Rep if taking




​


----------



## Selva (May 17, 2012)

NOOOO I wanted to have this T______T can I haz the stock then?


----------



## kyochi (May 17, 2012)

Joo said:
			
		

>



Thanks 

but damn it why do you always have to post too many too quickly

EDIT: I HAVE TO SPREAD


----------



## Billie (May 17, 2012)

Selva said:


> NOOOO I wanted to have this T______T can I haz the stock then?



I hope this is okay.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Melodie (May 17, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking*
> ​



I'll be taking these. I'll rep as soon as I could (I have just taken Mei's avatar)​


----------



## Gogeta (May 17, 2012)

Cred please.


----------



## Selva (May 17, 2012)

Joo said:


> I hope this is okay.


I love you pek gotta spread for you. Remind me if I forget to rep XD


----------



## MystKaos (May 17, 2012)

I'll take this;


ugh, I'm 24'd, so I will rep you when I can after that xD


----------



## MystKaos (May 17, 2012)

kyochi said:


> ^ I'll rep him for you.
> 
> I have to spread to rep Jo () anyway.



Thanks so much!~

I'll rep you for repping him for me when I can again xD

okay, I will stop spamming now xD


----------



## Muse (May 17, 2012)

Synn said:


> Rep if taking
> 
> ​



alksfjlkds mine 

thanks


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (May 17, 2012)




----------



## ghstwrld (May 17, 2012)

Synn said:


> Rep if taking
> 
> ​





So much life...

Source?


----------



## lacey (May 17, 2012)

Not taking, but may I have the stock?


Not taking, but may I have the stock?


----------



## Raiden (May 17, 2012)

I'll be taking this I guess.


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (May 17, 2012)

taking   .


----------



## xDex (May 18, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> 
> ​



Taking this one, thanks.
Will rep later


----------



## Psychic (May 18, 2012)

Taking! ^^


----------



## Billie (May 18, 2012)

♥ Comatose ♥ said:


> Not taking, but may I have the stock?


----------



## Bitty (May 18, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



what is this anime?


----------



## Billie (May 18, 2012)

8Bit Dreamz said:


> what is this anime?



Guilty Crown 
[YOUTUBE]M4BS1c520hc[/YOUTUBE]

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (May 18, 2012)

♥ Comatose ♥ said:


> Not taking, but may I have the stock?


----------



## Billie (May 18, 2012)

*Rep if taking*




​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zetzume (May 18, 2012)

>




stock please :33 



.


----------



## Chuck (May 18, 2012)

Synn said:


> Rep if taking
> 
> 
> ​



170 X 170 please


----------



## Lovely Hope (May 18, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> ​



Taking..


----------



## Billie (May 18, 2012)

zetzume said:


> stock please :33

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ghost (May 18, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> 
> 
> ​



could i have thin black borders?


----------



## Billie (May 18, 2012)

Shirosaki said:


> could i have thin black borders?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jaded Heart (May 18, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking*
> ​





Joo said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> 
> ​



taking, <3


----------



## Synn (May 18, 2012)

The Flying Chuck said:


> 170 X 170 please


----------



## Chuck (May 18, 2012)

thanks 
repped


----------



## Delicious (May 18, 2012)

Synn said:


> where is this from?taking this


----------



## Synn (May 18, 2012)

Delicious said:


> where is this from?



I have no idea.


----------



## Scizor (May 18, 2012)

Delicious said:


> where is this from?





Synn said:


> I have no idea.



If I'm not mistaken, it's  from Hyouka.


----------



## santanico (May 18, 2012)

Synn said:


> Rep if taking
> 
> 
> ​



i guess ghstwrld wasn't claiming, so i will


----------



## Lmao (May 18, 2012)

Gogeta said:


> Cred please.


Sweet.Taking


----------



## Synn (May 18, 2012)

Rep if taking


​


----------



## lacey (May 18, 2012)

Thank you so much. 


Thank you so much.


----------



## `Monster (May 18, 2012)

Any Tsunade avatars/sets?


----------



## Vash (May 18, 2012)

`Monster said:


> Any Tsunade avatars/sets?



You need to ask in this thread:


----------



## Scizor (May 18, 2012)

​
Rep and cred if taking, please


----------



## Delicious (May 18, 2012)

Just messing around in PS
Rep if taking

​


----------



## Imagine (May 18, 2012)

Delicious said:


> Just messing around in PS
> Rep if taking
> ​




Taking these. Also can i get 150 x 150? ​


----------



## Delicious (May 18, 2012)

ImagineBreakr said:


> Taking these. Also can i get 150 x 150?


----------



## Imagine (May 18, 2012)

Thanks.


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (May 19, 2012)




----------



## Hariti (May 19, 2012)

ane said:


>



Taking,thanks.


----------



## Scizor (May 19, 2012)

Stock, please.


----------



## Delicious (May 19, 2012)

​


----------



## kyochi (May 19, 2012)

Can I have a re-size of this without the border?


----------



## Judecious (May 19, 2012)

Taking


----------



## Delicious (May 19, 2012)

kyochi said:


> Can I have a re-size of this without the border?


----------



## kyochi (May 19, 2012)

thank you!


----------



## santanico (May 19, 2012)

​


----------



## Billie (May 19, 2012)

*Rep if taking
Artwork:* Diablo III 




​


----------



## Santí (May 19, 2012)

Taking this.


----------



## Alexandra (May 19, 2012)

rep pl0x


----------



## Norc (May 20, 2012)

​


~Rep if taking.


----------



## Norc (May 20, 2012)

​


~Rep if taking.


----------



## Araragi (May 20, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking*
> ​





Doctor said:


> Taking thanks.



It's been more than 48 hours can I take it?
Also if yes, how can it be made my avatar? i tried to see if it would work and it didn't. It just showed a frozen piece



Delicious said:


> ​



taking but could you resize it like the other request with sabo and ace and luffy?


----------



## Santí (May 20, 2012)

holy fuck, this is mine.


----------



## Basilikos (May 20, 2012)

Norc said:


> ​


Stocks, please.


----------



## Rima (May 20, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> ​



Taking.

Gotta spread.


----------



## Billie (May 20, 2012)

*Rep if taking
Game:* Halo 4



​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Billie (May 20, 2012)

*Rep if taking
Game:* The Legend of Zelda: Skyward Sword



​


----------



## zetzume (May 20, 2012)

stock please? :33


----------



## Ghost (May 20, 2012)

Starr said:


> ​



dotted border please.


----------



## Synn (May 20, 2012)

Rep if taking



​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## G (May 20, 2012)

taking this       .


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (May 20, 2012)

Scizor said:


> Stock, please.


----------



## Synn (May 20, 2012)

Rep if taking




​


----------



## Mirrow (May 20, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking
> Game:* Halo 4
> 
> 
> ​



Taking, cheers 
Can I get a black/white border on the gif one please?


----------



## Billie (May 20, 2012)

*Rep if taking
*




​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Billie (May 20, 2012)

Doctor said:


> Taking, cheers
> Can I get a black/white border on the gif one please?


----------



## Mirrow (May 20, 2012)

Joo said:


>



Thanks          .


----------



## Delicious (May 20, 2012)

NatsuDragneel said:


> taking but could you resize it like the other request with sabo and ace and luffy?


----------



## The Weeknd (May 20, 2012)

Norc said:


> ​
> 
> 
> ~Rep if taking.



Holy genitilia. Thank you


----------



## Billie (May 20, 2012)

*Rep if taking
*



​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Billie (May 20, 2012)

*Rep if taking
*



​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chuck (May 20, 2012)

Synn said:


> Rep if taking
> 
> 
> 
> ​



taking + repped but please resize to 170 X 170


----------



## Melodie (May 20, 2012)

TittyNipple said:


> Holy genitilia. Thank you



Sant? claimed it.​


----------



## Synn (May 20, 2012)

The Flying Chuck said:


> taking + repped but please resize to 170 X 170





Melodie said:


> Sant? claimed it.​



He claimed a different one.


----------



## Tazmo (May 20, 2012)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

